# Condition Humaine



## Shaolin_Moon (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous  

Je propose une grande question ce soir !!! J'ai envie de voir vos reactions, le plus serieusement possible  

Donc voilà, vous tous, ou du moins je l'espère  , êtes doué d'une âme et d'une pensée. Voilà à votre avis dans quel (s) but vivons-nous, mis à part le fait de manger, boir et .... Dans quel but évoluons nous.

Bonne reflexion.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_moi, j'&#233;volue avec peine dans le grupetto&#8230; d&#233;sol&#233; trop fatigu&#233; pour parler du sens de la vie&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Pour perpétuer l'espèce? 



Non?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Ah. Zut. Fallait pas répondre sérieusement :hein:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour perpétuer l'espèce?
> 
> 
> 
> Non?



_non, ce serait encore plus égoïste que ça : perpétuer ses gènes à soi. uniquement._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141102 a dit:
			
		

> _non, ce serait encore plus égoïste que ça : perpétuer ses gènes à soi. uniquement._



Alors disons que notre égoïsme sert à la perpétuation de l'espèce


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2007)

cinématographique (en) lien
littéraire (fr) lien


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Alors disons que notre &#233;go&#239;sme sert &#224; la perp&#233;tuation de l'esp&#232;ce&#8230;


_
m&#234;me pas s&#251;r&#8230; si un tyran trouvait comment se cloner lui-m&#234;me&#8230; fini tout &#231;a&#8230; je dois vous laisser, ya Kim Jong qui joue avec les &#233;prouvettes&#8230;


nephou&#8230; tu vas finir sur une croix si tu continues ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141113 a dit:
			
		

> _
> même pas sûr si un tyran trouvait comment se cloner lui-même fini tout ça je dois vous laisser, ya Kim Jong qui joue avec les éprouvettes
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, hum,  j'ai jamais eu philo moi :rose: (comment ça ça se voit ) alors je m'en vais et laisse la place à ceux qui savent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Le plus serieusement possible



Impossible.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

Pour s'acheter un iPhone 
Pour s'acheter un VW Transporter,
Pour s'acheter un terrain arboré de 2 hectares, l'âne et les biquettes qui vont avec,
Pour faire plein d'enfants avec un homme charmant qui aime les macs et les biquettes.

Voilà.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pour s'acheter un iPhone
> Pour s'acheter un VW Transporter,
> Pour s'acheter un terrain arboré de 2 hectares, l'âne et les biquettes qui vont avec,
> Pour faire plein d'enfants avec un homme charmant qui aime les macs et les biquettes.
> ...



_bon, faut que je rectifie les choses : j'ai pas un transporter mais un Combi







sinon, la vie, ça sert à quoi ?

à jouer






_


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Dans quel but évoluons nous.



Je me pose souvent cette question "pouquoi vivre ?" 

On peut dire qu'arrivé à 30 ans tout le monde à déjà tout vécu : l'amour, la peine, la découverte, la trahison, l'amitié, l'inamitié, le voyage, la peur, la joie, la mort, etc, etc... Ensuite tout n'est qu'un éternel recommencement : ce sont juste les personnes et les endroits qui changent mais dans le fond ce sont les même sensations qui reviennent.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_bin voyons&#8230; blas&#233; d&#233;j&#224; ? t'as pas eu de cancer toi&#8230;  
_


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Ensuite tout n'est qu'un éternel recommencement : ce sont juste les personnes et les endroits qui changent mais dans le fond ce sont les même sensations qui reviennent.



Très juste, quoique... je pense que justement, les sensations ne sont pas les mêmes : exemple classique : après une période de peine, les moments formidables sont encore bien plus forts. Bref, en vieillissant, les choses et évènements de la vie sont plus "goûtus" je dirais:love: . 

Si tout n'était que répétition, qu'est-ce qu'on se ferait chier!


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> après une période de peine, les moments formidables sont encore bien plus forts.



Une joie reste une joie, l'intensité de cette joie change mais on a tous ressenti des petites joies et des bonheurs immenses même constat pour la peine : petite souffrance ou choc intense de la mort d'une personne qu'on aime : donc on a tout connu.


----------



## spud34 (22 Janvier 2007)

On donne tous un sens différent à nos vies, et il vaut mieux pas trop se poser ce genre de questions si on veut en profiter un peu


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_il te va bien ton avatar finalement&#8230; 

allez mon gars, quand on t'aura dit un jour : vous avez du bol&#8230; &#224; quelques semaines pr&#232;s et il vous restez moins de 8 mois &#224; vivre, tu verras, tout change&#8230; et tu devrais savoir : je sais que je ne sais rien.


_


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Une joie reste une joie, donc on a tout connu.



Je ne suis pas d'accord (mais c'est pas grave).

Un élément déterminant : tout dépend de ceux avec qui l'on partage les bons et mauvais moments. Une joie est nettement plus intense quand on la partage avec des gens que l'on aime, d'ailleurs une peine est nettement plus supportable quand on est bien entouré.

Voilà que ce fil va virer fleur bleue.


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141220 a dit:
			
		

> quand on t'aura dit un jour : vous avez du bol à quelques semaines près et il vous restez moins de 8 mois à vivre



Il ne faut pas parler sans savoir non plus...


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


Burzum a dit:



			Il ne faut pas parler sans savoir non plus...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


pourtant tu m'avais l'air dou&#233; l&#224;&#8230;

&#224; ce niveau l&#224;, moi &#231;a va&#8230; 

sinon le sens de la vie, c'est pas l'entropie ? 
_


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Une joie reste une joie, l'intensité de cette joie change mais on a tous ressenti des petites joies et des bonheurs immenses même constat pour la peine : petite souffrance ou choc intense de la mort d'une personne qu'on aime : donc on a tout connu.



et alors ?

la dispersion de tes cendres, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et alors ?
> 
> la dispersion de tes cendres, c'est pour quand ?



Le plus tôt possible


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_p'tain aide moi starmac&#8230; j'h&#233;site entre Fran&#231;ois Jacob ou Louis Calaferte pour une citation&#8230;

"le mondre s'ouvre comme un &#233;norme ut&#233;rus en feu" ou "C'est donc la structure du message g&#233;n&#233;tique qui impose celle de ces communaut&#233;s animales"&#8230; j'h&#233;site&#8230; 
_


----------



## Nobody (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141236 a dit:
			
		

> _p'tain aide moi starmac j'hésite entre François Jacob ou Louis Calaferte pour une citation
> 
> "le mondre s'ouvre comme un énorme utérus en feu" ou "C'est donc la structure du message génétique qui impose celle de ces communautés animales" j'hésite
> _



"Le monde s'ouvre comme une communauté animale."

ou bien

"C'est la structure du message génétique qui impose cet énorme utérus en feu."

Non?


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141229 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant tu m'avais l'air doué là



Tu ne connais pas ma vie ! tu penses être le seul au monde à avoir eu une maladie qui te laisse 1 chance sur 10 de t'en sortir ?? Après ca ne m'a pas fait changer d'avis sur ma vision de voir les choses et les gens. Désolé.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> "Le monde s'ouvre comme une communaut&#233; animale."
> 
> ou bien
> 
> ...



_je vote pour la deux !  des deux mains ! 

merci Nobody de me faire rire&#8230;  m&#234;me si burzum y &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; en fait !  
_


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Tu ne connais pas ma vie ! tu penses être le seul au monde à avoir eu une maladie qui te laisse 1 chance sur 10 de t'en sortir ?? Après ca ne m'a pas fait changer d'avis sur ma vision de voir les choses et les gens. Désolé.



Tu sais quoi Burzum, tiens bon car selon moi, la seule chose qui semble te manquer, c'est de rencontrer plus de gens formidables, dont l'énergie te fait voir les choses sous un autre angle. 

C'est tout ce que je te souhaite pour la nouvelle année.


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Tu sais quoi Burzum, tiens bon car selon moi, la seule chose qui semble te manquer, c'est de rencontrer plus de gens formidables, dont l'énergie te fait voir les choses sous un autre angle.



Je savais pas que je te faisais autant de bien...
 


La dernière fois que je me suis interrogé sur le sens de ma vie, j'ai remarqué que j'étais dans le mauvais. Alors je me suis retourné, et depuis ça va mieux.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> La dernière fois que je me suis interrogé sur le sens de ma vie, j'ai remarqué que j'étais dans le mauvais. Alors je me suis retourné, et depuis ça va mieux.



_toi, tu as rencontré Dieu ça fait toujours ça avec lui _
_
[c'est toujours pareil avec doc]_


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Tu sais quoi Burzum, tiens bon car selon moi, la seule chose qui semble te manquer, c'est de rencontrer plus de gens formidables,



Qu'est-ce que tu racontes, j'étais là pourtant ce soir.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


starmac a dit:



			Qu'est-ce que tu racontes, j'étais là pourtant ce soir.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oui mais peut-être pas au même niveau pour les autres que pour moi mon ami. 

_


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2007)

Le but, le sens de ma vie... bonne question  :rateau: 


nan, plus s&#233;rieusement... j'aspire &#224; la tranquillit&#233;, j'aspire &#224; &#234;tre heureuse, trouver l'amour :love: (j'ai encore le temps cela dit  me suis fix&#233;e 28 ans au minimum ), &#224; une petite vie peinarde, dans quelques ann&#233;es, quitter la ville et aller dans un bled (pas trop) paum&#233;  et essayer de faire plus de choses moi-m&#234;me (faire pousser des l&#233;gumes, des fruits, des enfants, faire des compotes, des tartes... euh :rateau: ). ... essayer d'&#233;lever mes enfants avec de bonnes valeurs


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Le but, le sens de ma vie... bonne question  :rateau:
> 
> 
> nan, plus sérieusement... j'aspire à la tranquillité, j'aspire à être heureuse, trouver l'amour (j'ai encore le temps cela dit  me suis fixée 28 ans au minimum ), à une petite vie peinarde, dans quelques années, quitter la ville et aller dans un bled (pas trop) paumé  et essayer de faire plus de choses moi-même (faire pousser des légumes, des fruits, des enfants, faire des compotes, des tartes... euh :rateau: ). ... essayer d'élever mes enfants avec de bonnes valeurs


Les filles dans les roses, les garçons dans les choux....


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Les filles dans les roses, les garçons dans les choux....


m&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; nan, roh, c'est un petit r&#233;sum&#233;, je vais pas &#233;crire un livre non plus :rateau: l&#224; ici, c'est &#224; tr&#232;s long terme 

&#224; plus court terme, je me focalise sur mes vacances prochaines et sur mon nouveau travail :love: j'adore me donner &#224; fond et je sens que je vais apprendre plein de choses  ...&#233;ventuellement un copain  mais bon, &#231;a, reste encore &#224; trouver un idiot d&#233;cent


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous
> Je propose une grande question ce soir !!! J'ai envie de voir vos reactions, le plus serieusement possible
> Voil&#224; &#224; votre avis dans quel (s) but vivons-nous, mis &#224; part le fait de manger, boir et .... Dans quel but &#233;voluons nous.
> Bonne reflexion.





l'est marrant lui    
il pose la question et il se casse ........et son avis a lui ? :mouais: 

bon, vous pensez  qu'il va avoir , avec nos r&#233;ponses , une bonne note? 



edit parce que cella l&#224; est trop bonne 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> bon, &#231;a, reste encore &#224; trouver un idiot d&#233;cent



cella ci je la retiens et je vais la repeter a mes p'tites


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Je savais pas que je te faisais autant de bien...



héhé! si.si. Tu n'es pas ma seule source d'inspiration cependant (je dis ça pour "les autres" hein, qui pourraient s'y tromper )



jugnin a dit:


> La dernière fois que je me suis interrogé sur le sens de ma vie, j'ai remarqué que j'étais dans le mauvais. Alors je me suis retourné, et depuis ça va mieux.



 Alors là, chapeau! Un jour j'espère que tu écriras tes pensées, histoire de ne pas laisser ce genre de lumineuses contributions aux Macgéens uniquement. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4141266 a dit:
			
		

> _toi, tu as rencontré Dieu ça fait toujours ça avec lui _



Héhé! nan nan, je crains que son philosophe préféré ne soit que son increvable canard colvert 



starmac a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu racontes, j'étais là pourtant ce soir.



Héhé, je vois dans mon dépot-de-fond-de-verre-de-leffe-triple que tu mourras étouffé par ton égo tout comme moi. Chouette!chouette! on sera plein à griller en enfer.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2007)

On vit tant qu'on garde l'espoir que demain puisse &#234;tre mieux, ou tant qu'on craint que la mort puisse &#234;tre pire.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2007)

_Apr&#232;s tout, demain est un autre jour..._


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2007)

apr&#232;s tout qui aurait pu dire que je gouterais les plus fantastiques fromages de mon existence samedi ?

il est peut &#234;tre l&#224; le sens de la vie : d&#233;couvrir, go&#251;ter, partager.

(c'est mieux comme &#231;a Alem ?)


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

moi j'aspire à être_

et comme Amok me l'a fait si bien remarquer tout à l'heure






_ 
_ je pense à ton cul._


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_je t'aime toujours autant starmac, &#231;a me va comme &#231;a et autrement tout autant&#8230; _c'est quand Vand'&#339;uvre que j'ai moins l'air d'un con la prochaine fois et que tu sois oblig&#233; de me faire saile.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Le but de la vie, ce sont les jupes de filles et les pantalons des garçons. Tout le reste, c'est de la littérature pour faire peur aux braves gens.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Le but de la vie, ce sont les jupes de filles et les pantalons des garçons. Tout le reste, c'est de la littérature pour faire peur aux braves gens.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


je t'ai déjà dit que tu étais mon seul Dieu ?! 

_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141390 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> je t'ai déjà dit que tu étais mon seul Dieu ?!
> 
> _


Oui, et tu avais déjà la bouche pâteuse.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le but de la vie, ce sont les jupes de filles et les pantalons des gar&#231;ons. Tout le reste, c'est de la litt&#233;rature pour faire peur aux braves gens.


Farpaitement !! 


_Psssttt !! Doc ! Y'en a un nouveau !... 
mado ?!...


_


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141390 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> je t'ai déjà dit que tu étais mon seul Dieu ?!
> 
> _




Et que tu pourrais presque être le mien ?  

(Je parle à doc rémi sur ce coup hein!)


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Oui, et tu avais déjà la bouche pâteuse. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'était quand tes tétons pointaient sous ton ticheurte mouillé ?!!  

_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et que tu pourrais presque être le mien ?
> 
> (Je parle à doc rémi sur ce coup hein!)


Je vois que toutes les résistances du début sont en train de tomber une à une et que, enfin, vous apercevez la lumière !
Enfants que vous êtes Vous l'avait-on pas dit ?
Le XXIe siècle sera docquévillien ou ne sera pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141398 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> c'était quand tes tétons pointaient sous ton ticheurte mouillé ?!!
> 
> _


Mes tétons pointent toujours. Le ticheurte mouillé, c'était une montée de lait.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le but de la vie, ce sont les jupes de filles et les pantalons des garçons. Tout le reste, c'est de la littérature pour faire peur aux braves gens.




Ah bon?  
J'avais pas remarqué .

Merci Doc.


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vois que toutes les résistances du début sont en train de tomber une à une et que, enfin, vous apercevez la lumière !
> Enfants que vous êtes Vous l'avait-on pas dit ?
> Le XXIe siècle sera docquévillien ou ne sera pas.



Merci pour la lumière 


Bon, mais, c'est quand qu'on couche ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


mado a dit:



			Merci pour la lumière 


Bon, mais, c'est quand qu'on couche ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


et encore une fois, c'est pas pour moi !!

je fais bien de ne pas être croyant tiens ! 

_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bon, mais, c'est quand qu'on couche ?


Les voies du Seigneur, hélas, te sont impénétrantes.


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2007)

Un outil d'aide &#224; la d&#233;cision pour les individus qui souhaiteraient &#233;ventuellement en finir, mais ne sachant toujours pas encore pourquoi :







Un bouquin int&#233;ressant pour les amateurs de pessimisme r&#233;dig&#233; en phrases ponctu&#233;es d'au moins 24 virgules, et articul&#233;es autour de seize conjonctions de coordination. Le suppl&#233;ment de m&#233;moire tampon n&#233;cessaire &#224; sa bonne compr&#233;hension est vendu s&#233;par&#233;ment.

_J'aurai voulu en trouver une critique plus construite que la mienne mais j'ai pas le temps..._


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Un outil d'aide à la décision pour les individus qui souhaiteraient éventuellement en finir, mais ne sachant toujours pas encore pourquoi :
> Un bouquin intéressant pour les amateurs de pessimisme rédigé en phrases ponctuées d'au moins 24 virgules, et articulées autour de seize conjonctions de coordination. Le supplément de mémoire tampon nécessaire à sa bonne compréhension est vendu séparément.



Je donne les 2 tomes si dès fois ça peut aider quelqu'un. Frais de porc non inclus.


----------



## vg93179 (22 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pour s'acheter un iPhone
> Pour s'acheter un VW Transporter,
> Pour s'acheter un terrain arbor&#233; de 2 hectares, l'&#226;ne et les biquettes qui vont avec,
> Pour faire plein d'enfants avec un homme charmant qui aime les macs et les biquettes.
> ...



C'est terrible  : moi aussi, quand je d&#233;prime, je r&#233;sume ma vie  &#224; une longue liste d'achats, en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#224; venir. Apr&#232;s, ca va mieux, jusqu'&#224; ce que je pense &#224; la courte liste de recettes.

Pour le sujet, je ne peux r&#233;pondre &#224; la question : 
Selon moi, il n'y a pas de raison &#224; ce que nous vivions. 
Mais c'est  certainement parce que nous vivons que nous nous demandons pourquoi.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> C'est terrible  : moi aussi, quand je d&#233;prime, je r&#233;sume ma vie  &#224; une longue liste d'achats, en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#224; venir. Apr&#232;s, ca va mieux, jusqu'&#224; ce que je pense &#224; la courte liste de recettes.



Comme dirait Boudouin de Bodinat ) ), "Note bien :" les achats list&#233;s n'ont de sens que dans une vie o&#249; y'aurait des gens dans le r&#233;pertoire de l'iPhone, des gens &#224; transporter dans le transporter VW et des enfants, un homme et des biquettes &#224; gambader dans les 2 hectares. Donc mon pr&#233;sent et mon avenir passent par les "autres".

Toute seule, c'est pourri. 

 

:sleep:


----------



## jugnin (23 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Toute seule, c'est pourri.



Allez avoue que t'as peur du noir et des hibous. 




_...alors les hibous noirs..._


----------



## vg93179 (23 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Toute seule, c'est pourri.
> 
> 
> 
> :sleep:




Ca n'engage que toi  


Mais effectivement, à plusieurs, c'est sympa. :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_enfin &#224; plusieurs&#8230; moi j'aime pas partager&#8230; pas d'autres gar&#231;ons donc ! 

ps : oui, je t'ai vu toi l&#224; qui veut faire le troisi&#232;me bras ! 
_


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Allez avoue que t'as peur du noir et des hibous.
> _...alors les hibous noirs..._



_ha!ha! chhhuut! tu en sais trop sur moi toi.  _



vg93179 a dit:


> Mais effectivement, &#224; plusieurs, c'est sympa. :love:





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4141474 a dit:
			
		

> _enfin &#224; plusieurs&#8230; moi j'aime pas partager&#8230; pas d'autres gar&#231;ons donc !
> 
> _



'sont fous ces gars l&#224;. Mais y sont bien vivant, pas de doute!


----------



## vg93179 (23 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _
> 
> 'sont fous ces gars là. Mais y sont bien vivant, pas de doute!
> 
> _


_

Effectivement. 
D'ailleurs, c'est la condition masculine et féminine que l'on devrait évoquer. 
Je suis certain que la réponse à la condition humaine viendrait d'elle même._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Vous n'avez pas fini de vous donner en spectacle ? R&#233;fl&#233;chissez ? A qui profitent vos r&#233;ponses ?

Rah&#8230; ces putains d'espions de la NSA !!! ils sont partout ! Cessez de croire en votre libre arbitre ! Tous vos choix sont dirig&#233;s ! La condition humaine n'existe plus ! Vous faites partie de la matrice ! M&#234;me le d&#233;bit de vos hormones sont r&#233;gul&#233;s ! (oui bon. Y'a le robinet du Doc qui d&#233;conne, j'attends l'plombier  ) Bref.

Un cacheton et j'y vais moi. :hosto:


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Posté par *Princess Tatav *'est marrant lui
> il pose la question et il se casse ........et son avis a lui ?
> 
> bon, vous pensez qu'il va avoir , avec nos réponses , une bonne note?
> ...




Mais oui je suis un marrant :rateau:  Effectivement j'ai lancer le fil et après disparu, c'est moche je sais. :rose: Je voulais laisser mijoter un peu, sans en arriver au vinaigre non plus.  
Mon avis, que je pense personnelement moi-même  , est que chaque être est sur terre dans un but précis, et cela forme un grand tout, on pourrais imager la chose comme une roue. Par contre le problème fondamentale est : quel est notre rôle, moi-même je ne connais pas le mien   mais je le cherche. 
De plus, la vie étant, mais cela n'engage que moi, un éternele récommencement, ou notre âme va de cycle en cycle en progressant, quoique pour certain j'ai des doutes. :rateau:  

Voilà en faisant bref.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Posté par [MGZ] BackCat
> Vous n'avez pas fini de vous donner en spectacle ? Réfléchissez ? A qui profitent vos réponses ?
> 
> Rah ces putains d'espions de la NSA !!! ils sont partout ! Cessez de croire en votre libre arbitre ! Tous vos choix sont dirigés ! La condition humaine n'existe plus ! Vous faites partie de la matrice ! Même le débit de vos hormones sont régulés ! (oui bon. Y'a le robinet du Doc qui déconne, j'attends l'plombier  ) Bref.
> ...



Pourquoi pas, mais une vision comme ça est un peut triste, faut toujours garder espoire même pour des cas comme le tiens.  :king:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

NOOOON ???? :affraid: ?

Et c'est grave Docteur ??


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4141497 a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez pas fini de vous donner en spectacle ?


Moskau
Fremd und geheimnisvoll
Türme aus rotem Gold
Kalt wie das Eis
Moskau
Doch wer dich wirklich kennt
Der weiß, ein Feuer brennt
In dir so heiß

Kosaken hey hey hey hebt die Gläser
Natascha ha ha ha du bist schön
Towarisch hey hey hey auf das Leben
Auf Dein Wohl Bruder hey Bruder ho

Moskau, Moskau
Wirf die Gläser an die Wand
Russland ist ein schönes Land
Ho ho ho ho ho, hey
Moskau, Moskau
Deine Seele ist so groß
Nachts da ist der Teufel los
Ha ha ha ha ha, hey
Moskau, Moskau
Liebe schmeckt wie Kaviar
Mädchen sind zum küssen da
Ho ho ho ho ho, hey
Moskau, Moskau
Komm wir tanzen auf dem Tisch
Bis der Tisch zusammenbricht
Ha ha ha ha ha

Moskau
Tor zur Vergangenheit
Spiegel der Zarenzeit
Rot wie das Blut
Moskau
Wer deine Seele kennt
Der weiß, die Liebe brennt
Heiß wie die Glut

Kosaken hey hey hey hebt die Gläser
Natascha ha ha ha du bist schön
Towarisch hey hey hey auf die Liebe
Auf Dein Wohl Mädchen hey Mädchen ho

Moskau, Moskau
Wirf die Gläser an die Wand
Russland ist ein schönes Land
Ho ho ho ho ho, hey
Moskau, Moskau
Deine Seele ist so groß
Nachts da ist der Teufel los
Ha ha ha ha ha, hey
Moskau
Lala lala lala la, lala lala lala la
Ho ho ho ho ho, hey
Moskau, Moskau Lala lala lala la, lala lala lala la
Ha ha ha ha ha
Oh, oh oh oh oh, oh oh oh oh, oh oh oh
Moskau, Moskau

Moskau, Moskau
Wodka trinkt man pur und kalt
Das macht hundert Jahre alt
ha ha ha ha ha, hey
Moskau, Moskau
Väterchen dein Glas ist leer
Doch im Keller ist noch mehr
Ha ha ha ha ha

Moskau, Moskau
Liebe schmeckt wie Kaviar
Mädchen sind zum küssen da
Ha ha ha ha ha
Moskau, Moskau
Komm wir tanzen auf dem Tisch
Bis der Tisch zusammenbricht
Ha ha ha ha ha, hey!​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Ahhhh ! &#199;a, c'est du spectacle


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

ils avaient pris des cours *ici*


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4141633 a dit:
			
		


			Ahhhh ! Ça, c'est du spectacle  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


n'empêche, j'ai reconnu Supermoquette avec une perruque, rezba, la bergère et même Melounette et j'hésite à savoir si c'est bien macelene et katjelin derrière !! c'est une représentation de la troupe des joyeux drilles du bar ?!! 

(bien sûr, c'est ce grand fou d'Amok qui danse devant, vous l'aviez tous reconnu !  quelle souplesse encore à son âge plus qu'avancé ! )_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Ouais&#8230; enfin bon. C'est une image d'archives, hein ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141094 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'&#233;volue avec peine dans le grupetto&#8230; d&#233;sol&#233; trop fatigu&#233; pour parler du sens de la vie&#8230;
> _


Très bon film.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Ben tiens puisque tout le monde d&#233;conne, je vais &#234;tre s&#233;rieux 20 secondes. 



Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Voil&#224; &#224; votre avis dans quel (s) but vivons-nous, mis &#224; part le fait de manger, boir et .... Dans quel but &#233;voluons nous.




Perso je pense qu'on est conditionn&#233; pour en vouloir toujours plus.
L'herbe est toujours plus verte dans le jardin du voisin, il y a toujours un "ailleurs", un "diff&#233;rent", un "mieux" pour l'homme, quel qu'il soit...

L'homme s'est mis debout, pour moi par curiosit&#233; plus que par instinct de survie, et puis il est all&#233; ailleurs, il a travers&#233; des oc&#233;ans, il a essay&#233; de piger ce qui l'entourait, il est all&#233; dans l'espace, et maintenant il essaye d'y voir toujours plus loin, pendant que d'autres mecs descendent plus profond dans les entrailles de la terre ou dans les fonds sous-marins, cherchant &#224; explorer le peu qui nous a encore &#233;chapp&#233;.

Ca ce sont des grands trucs, mais au jour le jour on est tous comme &#231;a : on veut toujours un meilleur endroit pour vivre, une maison plus grande, une bagnole plus chouette, un salaire plus &#233;lev&#233;,  un gamin de plus, un(e) partenaire plus... Oui bon bref...

je pense qu'on vit pour avoir mieux, pour progresser, parce qu'il n'y a que &#231;a qui nous fait vibrer, que nous sommes tous des insatisfaits par nature, &#224; tel ou tel niveau : intellectuel, affectif, mat&#233;riel...

Voil&#224; voil&#224;, vous pouvez reprendre...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben tiens puisque tout le monde déconne, je vais être sérieux 20 secondes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi. Moquette? Faut qu'on discute.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

Oh les tarifs sont sur mon site, 10&#8364; de port


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oh les tarifs sont sur mon site, 10&#8364; de port


Paaaaarfait. Voil&#224; de quoi me r&#233;concilier avec la Suisse. 


:love:

edit : hum hum


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca ce sont des grands trucs, mais au jour le jour on est tous comme ça : on veut toujours un meilleur endroit pour vivre, une maison plus grande, une bagnole plus chouette, un salaire plus élevé, un gamin de plus, un(e) partenaire plus... Oui bon bref...


 
Nan, moi j'veux juste les clés de ta bagnoles.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> edit : hum hum



Je suis pas peu fier de mon lien « Fais tourner ce blog »


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141831 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, moi j'veux juste les clés de ta bagnoles.


Ya de grandes chances pour que soit tout sauf un progr&#232;s... 

A moins qu'&#234;tre l'heureux d&#233;tenteur d'une clio de 91 r&#233;par&#233;e avec du gaffer et des boulons rouill&#233;s soit ton but ultime, tu me diras c'est possible aussi.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Ca s'ra pas pire que la saucisse kid a boud'souffle.

Mais les bagnoles je m'en care l'oignon en fait


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Arico?
C'est toi?


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Janvier 2007)

Je suis heureusement surpris (e) de voir à quel point la réflexion sur la question du sens de l'existence avance. 

On n'est pas loin de la solution là. Je le sens.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

T'as le nez bouch&#233; par les &#233;pices indiennes, ouais&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4141945 a dit:
			
		

> T'as le nez bouché par les épices indiennes, ouais



En fait non. 

J'ai pris un rhume en cherchant le sens de l'existence dans les courants d'air.

Faut se méfier quand on fait de la métaphysique en hiver.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Dans un courant d'air, le sens est induit, non ?


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2007)

:affraid: 

Le but de la vie humaine est de poster dans le Bar MacG

:affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4141958 a dit:
			
		

> Dans un courant d'air, le sens est induit, non ?



Les apparences sont parfois trompeuses. 

Un voile d'illusion recouvre le monde 

Mais c'est vrai qu'un train peut en cacher un autre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Et tant va la cruche &#224; l'eau qu'&#224; la fin elle casse.

Qui dort d&#238;ne.

Un bon tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4141977 a dit:
			
		

> Et tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle casse.
> 
> Qui dort dîne.
> 
> Un bon tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras



Que de sages paroles ! 

Et puis, on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et puis, on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même


Sauf quand on est cordonnier.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

chien qui p&#232;te, joie sur ma t&#234;te :rateau:


----------



## yzykom (23 Janvier 2007)

Je vis pour profiter de l'instant pr&#233;sent tout en essayant de participer &#224; faire un avenir dans lequel ceux qui me suivront pourront faire de m&#234;me.

Je pense que chacun se donne (ou pas) son propre but dans la vie et que celui-ci n'est pas forc&#233;ment identique pour chacun. L'important, pour moi, c'est le libre-arbitre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je vis pour profiter de l'instant pr&#233;sent tout en essayant de participer &#224; faire un avenir dans lequel ceux qui me suivront pourront faire de m&#234;me.
> 
> Je pense que chacun se donne (ou pas) son propre but dans la vie et que celui-ci n'est pas forc&#233;ment identique pour chacun. L'important, pour moi, c'est le libre-arbitre.


Aux chiottes l'arbitre.


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

Comme disait Forrest:

" La vie c'est comme une boîte de chocolat, on ne sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber"


----------



## Lila (23 Janvier 2007)

le sens de la vie.....

CARPE DIEM....

Hic et nunc....

Errare humanun est, perseverare diabolicum....

Memento Mori

...sinon le sexe c'est bien aussi !!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

T'as "carpe nocem" aussi, plus valable pour certains.


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141883 a dit:
			
		

> &#8230;
> Mais les bagnoles je m'en care l'oignon en fait


ah ? je pensais que tu pr&#233;f&#233;rais te les emplafonner de face&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est la carotte ! c'est la carotte de l'existence !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est la carotte ! c'est la carotte de l'existence !!!!


Le probl&#232;me, avec les carottes, c'est quand elles sont r&#226;p&#233;es. Mais du coup, l'oignon (qui fait la sauce, je vous le rappelle) est rassur&#233;. Enfin. La plupart du moins. Parce que sachons le &#233;galement, tous les oignons n'ont pas peur des carottes, hein ? Ah ben oui. J'imagine que c'est une r&#233;volution pour certains, mais c'est comme &#231;a. Sans compter qu'avec un bouquet garni et une belle patate, c'est le veau marengo qui se profile &#224; l'horizon. Voire le b&#339;uf mode. Et l&#224;&#8230; C'est encore une autre histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Trouver les bons produits et surtout inventer la recette car il faut se rendre à l'évidence : elle ne se trouve pas dans "Marie-Claire"...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

Ni dans Penthouse. Quoique.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui cette fameuse recette de la tarte au poële !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ah oui cette fameuse recette de la tarte au poële !


A servir tr&#232;s chaude, oui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4142186 a dit:
			
		

> A servir tr&#232;s chaude, oui.


Et humide.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4142186 a dit:
			
		

> A servir très chaude, oui.



Avec un bon vin pour exciter les papilles.


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

Vous êtes inhumains !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> le sens de la vie.....
> 
> CARPE DIEM....
> 
> ...



Et pour kamasutra, tu as un lien aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que ça fera un bon sujet introspectif de substitution.


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2007)

Donnez un sens &#224; votre vie :

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Condition humaine, sens de la vie...
J'ai ce qu'il vous faut, cherchez plus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Très bon film.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Condition humaine, sens de la vie...
> J'ai ce qu'il vous faut, cherchez plus.
> http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000A2UBNE.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Condition humaine, sens de la vie...
> J'ai ce qu'il vous faut, cherchez plus.



À la question : "Pourquoi Vuitton ?" 
Réponse d'Alain : "P.utain ça penche"

Tout est là


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


>


Bah justement.
Il est loin d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## Lila (23 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et pour kamasutra, tu as un lien aussi ?



....oui....yaka


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....oui....yaka



la machine me propose "variations &#224; plusieurs" 

me v'l&#224; beau.

le sens de la vie qu'il disait.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous
> Donc voil&#224;, vous tous, ou du moins je l'esp&#232;re  , &#234;tes dou&#233; d'une &#226;me


Non,
&#231;a commence mal.
L'&#226;me est un concept de b&#233;ni-oui-oui bien sages.
Moi, je n'en ai pas.


Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> et d'une pens&#233;e. Voil&#224; &#224; votre avis dans quel (s) but vivons-nous


Aucun.
Sauf ceux que tu te fixes toi-m&#234;me et qui n'ont d'importance que le temps de ton vivant.


Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Dans quel but &#233;voluons nous.


Ben, il y en a, ils n'&#233;voluent pas
Ou pas beaucoup
et tr&#232;s lentement.......

La vie n'a aucun sens, c'est &#231;a qui la rend si pr&#233;cieuse.


PS : c'est les paons qui font la roue.


----------



## rezba (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La vie n'a aucun sens, c'est ça qui la rend si précieuse.



Ah là, je suis doublement pas d'accord avec toi, mon ponk.

1. La vie n'est pas si précieuse que ça, sinon, on s'amuserait pas tous à la perdre systématiquement.
2. Le seul sens de la vie, c'est la mort qu'il y a au bout. Je ne connais personne qui ai pu vivre sa vie dans l'autre sens (mourir d'abord, naitre à la fin).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> PS : c'est les paons qui font la roue.


Tout &#224; fait !

Et Qui aime l'arbre aime aussi les branches.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Si la vie avait un sens, un grand dessein écrit dans le grand livre machin, la perdre n'aurait pas d'importance puisque cela suivrait ce qui est écrit, donc que nous la perdrions au moment où nous avons déjà vécu et accompli ce que nous étions prédestinés à vivre et à accomplir.

Vu que personne n'est en mesure de le lire, le fameux grand livre des destinées, n'importe qui peut s'en réclamer.
Tuer n'est plus grave - c'était écrit.

Puis, j'avais envie d'assener une bonne grosse certitude moulée dans le marbre - avec un semblant de paradoxe dedans et de bon gros morceaux de raccourcis qui vont bien, un truc qui pète, limite à mettre dans sa signature en se prenant pour un penseur...
Tu fais chier à me casser ma baraque, rezba !


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu fais chier à me casser ma baraque, rezba !



Ouais, nan, mais laisse tomber, si tu le laisses faire, il va réussir à t'embringuer dans un vrai débat sérieux et tout, avec des grandes phrases pleines de mots du dictionnaire.

Faut pas rentrer dans son jeu, il gagne à tous les coups.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Je vais rectifier ce que j'ai dit par ailleurs&#8230; Il n'arrive pas &#224; rendre tout le monde intelligent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

A quoi penses-tu?
Je pense au sens de la vie.
Et?
Ben, moi, au moins, j'ai des préocupations un peu au dessus du lot.
Ah bon. Quelqu'un a déjà fait la vanne avec la pancarte?
Oui.
Merde. Faut être sérieux, alors.
Pas obligé. Après tout, il y a bobby et Ed qui participent.
Ah oui.
Mais il y a rezba aussi.
Et quel est le sens de l'avis?
Ben, tout et n'importe quoi. Ca dépend qui le donne. 
Et la vanne avec le type qui sent le gazoil parce qu'il n'a pas l'essence de la vie?
Non, celle là, je ne crois pas. Mais elle est un peu nulle, faut dire.
Ah bon. Moi, elle me fait rire.
...
Et si on copulait plutôt.
Moi, c'est Mickey.
Oh pardon.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4142346 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais rectifier ce que j'ai dit par ailleurs&#8230; Il n'arrive pas &#224; rendre tout le monde intelligent


Ah murde alors, c'&#233;tait rezba?  Je croyais que tu parlais de moi.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

La vie est comme un long fil dentaire dont les deux extremités seraient invisibles.
















_Demerdez vous avec ça._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> _Demerdez vous avec ça._



En un sens oui


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> A quoi penses-tu?
> 
> Et la vanne avec le type qui sent le gazoil parce qu'il n'a pas l'essence de la vie?
> Moi, elle me fait rire.
> .




Arf!arf! Je me poile. Je pense qu'une telle vanne peut constituer une synthèse de tout ce qu'on a dit dans ce fil. Je ferme. (oups, voilà que je me prends pour un modo :style:  N'importe quoi moi, à moins que ce soit le sens de ma vie)


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141398 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> c'était quand tes tétons pointaient sous ton ticheurte mouillé ?!!
> 
> _





DocEvil a dit:


> Mes tétons pointent toujours. Le ticheurte mouillé, c'était une montée de lait.



Non seulement il me trompe, mais de plus il s'en vante, et ici en plus !!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

Troublant


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, nan, mais laisse tomber, si tu le laisses faire, il va réussir à t'embringuer dans un vrai débat sérieux et tout, avec des grandes phrases pleines de mots du dictionnaire.
> 
> Faut pas rentrer dans son jeu, il gagne à tous les coups.



Ah, oui. Si rezba revient, on est battu d'avance. 

Mais parfois, il dit des trucs assez justes. 

Alors bien sûr, il faut le lire jusqu'au bout de ses posts. Ce qui peut être long, étant donné ses "grandes phrases pleines de mots du dictionnaire".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Oh ? Tu connais Rezba ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

Rezba ? ce fumiste qui traine sur myspace ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

La vie c'est comme une bonne prise de MDMA, il faut juste bien gérer la descente 

et prendre du sped une heure avant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4142448 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ? Tu connais Rezba ?


La question est plutôt : « rezba est-il connaissable ? Et si oui, à combien ? » Mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Promets lui une lotion capillaire&#8230; qui sait ?


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			Rezba ? ce fumiste qui traine sur myspace ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'en connais d'autres !!!   des suisses m&#234;me !!!  

_


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Rezba ? ce fumiste qui traine sur myspace ?



En plus il se fait passer pour une fille de 17 ans !


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

si vous en avez assez fait, cessez de travailler.
Si vous avez assez parlé, observez le silence.
Chaque erreur est un crime contre le temps.
Un être noble n'a pas besoin d'attirer l'attention.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> si vous en avez assez fait, cessez de travailler.
> Si vous avez assez parlé, observez le silence.
> Chaque erreur est un crime contre le temps.
> Un être noble n'a pas besoin d'attirer l'attention.


Tu viens de rater une occasion d'être noble.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu viens de rater une occasion d'être noble.




Quel bel enfoiré tu fais... mais c'est tellement vrai...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Posté par DocEvil
> Tu viens de rater une occasion d'être noble.




Là tu marques un point, je m'avoue défait.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_le sens de la vie, c'est être, non ?! _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Un être noble n'a pas besoin d'attirer l'attention.



Ouais, restez discrets, les nobles.
Sinon,
a la lanterne !

Ah ca ira, ça ira, ça ira...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Postés par *PonkHead*
> 
> Ouais, restez discrets, les nobles.
> Sinon,
> ...




Un peu d'amour envers tes prochains, voyont .....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Un peu d'amour envers tes prochains, voyont .....


Plaisanterie de mauvais goût mise à part, je ne me sens pas tenu d'aimer qui que ce soit.

Comme disait l'autre :
_Gloire à qui n'ayant pas d'idéal sacro-saint,
se borne à ne pas trop emmerder ses voisins_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _ne pas trop emmerder ses voisins_


C'est ton idéal ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est ton idéal ?


Ça carillone© tellement dans ma tête que je ne sais plus quel est mon idéal, j'ai oublié....


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est ton id&#233;al ?



Ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment un id&#233;al, mais c'est un bon pr&#233;alable.
En tous cas, on n'est pas oblig&#233; d'aimer tout le monde par principe, &#231;a n'emp&#234;che pas de respecter l'existence de ceux qu'on n'aime pas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ce n'est pas forcément un idéal, mais c'est un bon préalable.
> En tous cas, on n'est pas obligé d'aimer tout le monde par principe, ça n'empêche pas de respecter l'existence de ceux qu'on n'aime pas.


Ça se discute. Ou on est libre, ou on l'est pas. Mais si on l'est, on est aussi libre de nuire à son prochain.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est mon idéal : Shaolin_Moon Est Imperare Orbis Universo.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça se discute. Ou on est libre, ou on l'est pas. Mais si on l'est, on est aussi libre de nuire à son prochain.


Ach!
Nein - question de définition de la liberté, non?

Pour moi, être libre, c'est choisir ses chaînes, ses barrières (là encore, attention à la définition de "choisir")
En ce sens, je ne suis que partiellement libre.

Le pseudo libre "je fais ce que je veux et je vous merde" n'est qu'une marionette de ses instincs animaux primaires.

Etre libre, le sens de la vie?
Pourquoi pas?
Pourquoi?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça se discute. Ou on est libre, ou on l'est pas. Mais si on l'est, on est aussi libre de nuire à son prochain.



Ne pas être _obligé de faire ceci_, ça ne veut pas dire qu'on est _libre de faire cela_.

Pour ma part, je pense que la notion de liberté est au mieux une chimère, au pire une imposture.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ach!
> Nein - question de définition de la liberté, non?
> 
> Pour moi, être libre, c'est choisir ses chaînes, ses barrières (là encore, attention à la définition de "choisir")
> ...


Tu dis refuser une partie de ta liberté pour ne pas être l'esclave d'instinct animaux primaires et que cette liberté amputée te rend plus libre que si elle était totale ?

Tu ne serais pas un homme des fois ? J'en ai créés des créatures merdiques et compliquées, mais à ce point !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas un homme des fois ? J'en ai créés des créatures merdiques et compliquées, mais à ce point !



A ton image, mon Dieu, à ton image...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> A ton image, mon Dieu, à ton image...


Et allez ! Ça aussi c'est bien un truc à vous autres : ça va ENCORE être de ma faute !


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Posté par *DocEvil
> * J'en ai créés des créatures merdiques et compliquées, mais à ce point !



A voir le résultat faudrait songer à t'arrêter, où à changer de méthode.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> A voir le résultat faudrait songer à t'arrêter, où à changer de méthode.


Ah non, les enfants, ça ne va pas recommencer ! C'est fait, c'est fait. Démerdez-vous. Quand on n'arrive pas à faire tourner la boutique, c'est pas la faute du gars qui a construit la vitrine !


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2007)

coupable mais pas responsable


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> A voir le résultat faudrait songer à t'arrêter, où à changer de méthode.



Tu veux lui envoyer Néo pour zapper la nvram ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah non, les enfants, &#231;a ne va pas recommencer ! C'est fait, c'est fait. D&#233;merdez-vous. Quand on n'arrive pas &#224; faire tourner la boutique, c'est pas la faute du gars qui a construit la vitrine !


Nan, de celui qui a fourni une marchandise de merde !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> coupable mais pas responsable


En même temps, si ça vous emmerde tant que ça, rien ne vous empêche d'aller vous balancer tous ensemble à la flotte. Imaginez un peu le tableau : un génocide qui ressemblerait aux congés payés.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Tout ça ne nous dit pas quel est le sens de la vie.
C'est pas tout ça, mais il va falloir y aller, là, et personne ne sait où c'est - un peu comme aller à une rave et se retrouver dans le champs d'en face. T'as l'air con.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Posté par *DocEvil*Quand on n'arrive pas à faire tourner la boutique, c'est pas la faute du gars qui a construit la vitrine !



Sauf quand celle-ci est opaque !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Sauf quand celle-ci est opaque !!!


C'est quand même pas de ma faute si au lieu d'une épicerie, vous avez monté un sex-shop !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_moi, je m'en fous, je suis "au-delà" 

en passant, tu te rappelleras mons cher Doc que c'est ton ouikinde de garde du Saint-Esprit, moi je peux pas, je te l'ai déjà dit, ya mes parents qui sont là pis tu les connais les vieux, ils sont agacé par la jeunesse et au vu de la consommation de bière du petit en ce moment, ça me ferait plaisir qu'il aille voir ce que sont les bonnes murs en ta compagnie 

débauché va ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout ça ne nous dit pas quel est le sens de la vie.
> C'est pas tout ça, mais il va falloir y aller, là, et personne ne sait où c'est - un peu comme aller à une rave et se retrouver dans le champs d'en face. T'as l'air con.


La vie est elle-même son propre sens. Et elle n'est pas polysémique


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est quand même pas de ma faute si au lieu d'une épicerie, vous avez monté un sex-shop !


Ben, on cherche le sens de la vie, quoi - et entre la boîte de cassoulet à 4,50 et une petite partie de jambes en l'air, tu nous excuses mais...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (23 Janvier 2007)

> Posté par *DocEvil*C'est quand même pas de ma faute si au lieu d'une épicerie, vous avez monté un sex-shop !



Monsieur s'offusque mais Monsieur a participé à sa création. Et faudra pas venir dire, oui mais je savais pas....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4142834 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, je m'en fous, je suis "au-delà"
> 
> en passant, tu te rappelleras mons cher Doc que c'est ton ouikinde de garde du Saint-Esprit, moi je peux pas, je te l'ai déjà dit, ya mes parents qui sont là pis tu les connais les vieux, ils sont agacé par la jeunesse et au vu de la consommation de bière du petit en ce moment, ça me ferait plaisir qu'il aille voir ce que sont les bonnes murs en ta compagnie
> 
> ...


Ah non, pas ce week-end ! Tu déconnes là ! On avait prévu notre petit truc à Deauville en amoureux ! Démerde-toi comme tu veux, dis à ta mère que t'es malade, j'en sais rien, mais démerde-toi !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_


PonkHead a dit:



			Ben, on cherche le sens de la vie, quoi - et entre la boîte de cassoulet à 4,50 et une petite partie de jambes en l'air, tu nous excuses mais...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


bah disons que si tu te tapes la boite de cassoulet, c'est pas hygiénique de la bouffer ensuite 

_


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est quand même pas de ma faute si au lieu d'une épicerie, vous avez monté un sex-shop !


Et moi, pendant ce temps, j'évangélise gratuitement... 

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben, on cherche le sens de la vie, quoi - et entre la boîte de cassoulet à 4,50 et une petite partie de jambes en l'air, tu nous excuses mais...


Oui, mais on vous connaît : une fois zizi-panpan consommé, ça reste sur une petite faim.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et moi, pendant ce temps, j'évangélise gratuitement...
> 
> :rateau:


Ah ça ! Et tout le monde a sa part. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Ah, la poésie du cassoulet au petit matin, après...
(ben quoi? Je ne fume pas)


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah non, pas ce week-end ! Tu déconnes là ! On avait prévu notre petit truc à Deauville en amoureux ! Démerde-toi comme tu veux, dis à ta mère que t'es malade, j'en sais rien, mais démerde-toi !


_
à Deauville en ce moment avec tes ailes ? mais tu n'y penses pas mon gros poussin, tu vas  t'envoler et je vais encore me taper la corvée d'aller réveiller ce pochtron de Gabriel pour qu'il aille te chercher dans les airs _


_non, tu sais bien que ma mère déteste les contrariétés déjà qu'elle supporte mal que je te fréquente elle n'arrête pas de me dire qu'un type qui dit à tout va "Aimez vous les uns les autres", c'est suspect et elle pense sérieusement que tu tiens un bordel rue des Panoyaux _


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et moi, pendant ce temps, j'évangélise gratuitement...
> 
> :rateau:



Pour peu que le vin de messe soit du rhum, c'est un truc à _entrer_ en religion ça


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_


mado a dit:



			Pour peu que le vin de messe soit du rhum, c'est un truc &#224;
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


mado a dit:


> _entrer_





mado a dit:


> en religion &#231;a__


_

ah bah voil&#224;&#8230; du rhum ruisselant sur le corps de mado &#224; l&#234;cher et promis je me fais chr&#233;tien ! 

entrer en qui d&#233;j&#224; ? 

_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4142851 a dit:
			
		

> _non, tu sais bien que ma mère déteste les contrariétés déjà qu'elle supporte mal que je te fréquente elle n'arrête pas de me dire qu'un type qui dit à tout va "Aimez vous les uns les autres", c'est suspect et elle pense sérieusement que tu tiens un bordel rue des Panoyaux _


Rue des Panoyaux ? Parce qu'avec la faune qui y traîne, elle s'imagine peut-être que j'arriverais à y faire bouillir la marmite ? Non, je t'en prie, restons sérieux. La Roche tarpéienne a beau être près du Capitole (comme dit Luc), les Panoyaux, c'est plus une annexe des Invalides que de Pigalle.


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4142860 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ah bah voilà du rhum ruisselant sur le corps de mado à lêcher et promis je me fais chrétien !
> 
> ...


Religion.
C'est un prénom bizarre, nan ?!...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Rue des Panoyaux ? Parce qu'avec la faune qui y traîne, elle s'imagine peut-être que j'arriverais à y faire bouillir la marmite ? Non, je t'en prie, restons sérieux. La Roche tarpéienne a beau être près du Capitole (comme dit Luc), les Panoyaux, c'est plus une annexe des Invalides que de Pigalle.



_ya pas tant que ça d'invalides du sexe rue des Panoyaux 


la roche tarpéienne, c'est un position avec joint pour atteindre l'orgasme périnéen ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4142868 a dit:
			
		

> _la roche tarp&#233;ienne, c'est un position avec joint pour atteindre l'orgasme p&#233;rin&#233;en ?
> _


Ce sous-entendu est parfaitement lamentable. 

On a perdu des clients en route l&#224;, non ?


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sous-entendu est parfaitement lamentable.



_oui et ? _



DocEvil a dit:


> On a perdu des clients en route l&#224;, non ?



_non, ils nous ont sem&#233;, on est encore dans le gruppetto ! 

edit : ya au moins trois gonzesses qui matent, pis des filles du Sud ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4142874 a dit:
			
		

> _oui et ? _


Et rien. Rien qui vaille la peine d'être dit à ce sujet.


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> (...)
> On a perdu des clients en route l&#224;, non ?


Las...
Cass&#233;...
En rade...
&#192; quai...
Vide...


  _


(causez trop vite pour que le crayon suive !...  )_


----------



## Lila (24 Janvier 2007)

.....
....oui finalement j'avais raison....surtout sur la fin


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On a perdu des clients en route l&#224;, non ?



T'as encore dit un truc trop puissant pour le commun des cr&#233;tins ???????? 

C'est quoi d&#233;j&#224; l'histoire des aveugles, des borgnes, et des enviand&#233;s d&#233;j&#224; ???

Comment y a pas les enviand&#233;s ?
Possible, en m&#234;me temps c'est vrai que &#231;a apporte rien...


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> .... les enviand&#233;s ?




.....&#231;a c'est apr&#232;s le passage du Loup aux dents d'acier....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....&#231;a c'est apr&#232;s le passage du Loup aux dents d'acier....


Du loup au dentier tu veux dire?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2007)

&#171; Je me ferais bien sucer. &#187;

C'est au conditionnel, pourtant quand je le dis je pense pas &#224; une condition. C'est &#231;a la vie, vous me suivez ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'emploierais pas le conditionnel si tu étais plus souple


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Du loup au dentier tu veux dire?


Le vieux loup à la fourure grise, clairsemée, pelée,
le vieux loup clauquediquant,
la patte traînant,
remachant sa gloire passée,
le vieux loup embusqué,
dans ses rumatismes figé,
attendait que passe le nioub frais arrivé.

Vint la jeunesse,
toute de rouge vêtue,
vint l'allegresse
à claironner sans retenue
du café du commerce les idées,
pret à toutes les portes ouvertes enfoncer,
vint l'ingénu,
si fier de son petit moi à nu,
prêt à nous le répéter.
Et répéter
et répéter,
jusqu'à la nausée.

Alors, bondit le loup,
comme il put,
le dentier lui glissant dans le cou,
la férocité déjà bue
un peu émoussée,
les griffes limées
et l'aura diminuée -
Au temps où les enfants donnent des coups,
qui a encore peur du loup?

Pourtant,
le nioub s'enfuit en hurlant.
Il reviendra,
un peu plus sage des fois
ou pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

Je vote PonkHead Maître du château. 

:love:


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu n'emploierais pas le conditionnel si tu étais plus souple



...ou qu'elle était plus longue.... 

...un mythe s'éffondre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je vote PonkHead Maître du château.
> 
> :love:



Et je te nome ministre de l'énergie !




(C'est ton nouvel avatar, ça me rappelle le petit personnage bleu butagaz de mon enfance...)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le vieux loup à la fourure grise, clairsemée, pelée,
> le vieux loup clauquediquant,
> la patte traînant,
> remachant sa gloire passée,
> ...


Oh ! La geste d'Amok le Déambulé !


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

:casse: :casse: :casse: 

..ooooh puting....comment ça va charcler !!!!:afraid: 

...bon il faut vite que lâchement je me livre à quelques bassesses avilissantes pour être épargné par l'Amokienne punition ......

...un pack de Kro© fera l'affaire !


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, bondit le loup,
> comme il pue


 
On ne te le fais pas dire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144729 a dit:
			
		

> On ne te le fais pas dire...


Parce que les trolls &#231;a sent la rose...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> :casse: :casse: :casse:
> 
> ..ooooh puting....comment ça va charcler !!!!:afraid:
> 
> ...


Ah parce que vous parliez de Amok ?????

Ah mais pas moi, pas du tout.
C'était une parabole, voyons, la geste symbolique du modérateur talentueux mais las de devoir souvent répéter les mêmes choses...
C'est tout.

Vous allez m'attirer des ennuis avec vos interprétations douteuses...


(quoi hypocrite? Quoi lèche-cul?)


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....ça c'est après le passage du Loup aux dents d'acier....





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Du loup au dentier tu veux dire?





PonkHead a dit:


> Le vieux loup à la fourure grise, clairsemée, pelée,
> le vieux loup ...
> (...)





DocEvil a dit:


> Oh ! La geste d'Amok le Déambulé !


C'est pas bien de s'acharner sur cette pauvre bête ce pauvre homme !! 
Vous ne respectez donc rien, même pas la condition de modérateur fatigué de vos conneries et croulant roulant  en déam triporteur!   
Bande de punks !.... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Parce que les trolls ça sent la rose...


 
Les trolls ne puent pas, ils sentent fort c'est tout.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144797 a dit:
			
		

> Les trolls ne puent pas, ils sentent fort c'est tout.


Tu voudrais pas un chewing-gum &#224; la menthe?


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

Lupus regarde les jeunes louveteaux
Aux corps tout fins, &#224; peine sevr&#233;s
le lait aux babines, mimant d'aboyer haut
Et qui croyant hurler ne font que japper.

Tous juste bons &#224; arroser les racines
Ils l&#232;vent la papatte &#224; chaque m&#232;tre couru
Pensant par ce geste attirer la cyprine
Alors qu'ils ne font que se flairer le cul.

Pendant ce temps, sur la montagne
Les loups et les chats se repaissent
De mets de choix, et loin d'avoir la hargne
Observent amus&#233;s les jeunots en laisse.

Car loin de les laisser gambader &#224; l'aise
Ils leur ont fix&#233; aux coussinets brillants
Des balises, qui telles d'invisibles al&#232;zes
Prot&#232;gent la liti&#232;re de ces jeunes p&#233;dants.

la nature est ainsi faite: les petits r&#234;vent
D'&#234;tre des grands et les gueux des rois,
Mais ils oublient qu'au dessus de leur t&#234;te
Une &#233;p&#233;e se balance, car la charte fait loi.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

Je ne cherche que des pr&#233;textes pour poster..... 

 



&#201;DIT :





			
				odr&#233;;4144811 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim, et &#231;a c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau manger, tu auras toujours faim au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours &#224; recommencer, &#231;a nous diff&#233;rencie du min&#233;ral.


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

J'ai faim, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau manger, tu auras toujours faim au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'ai faim, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau manger, tu auras toujours faim au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.



J'ai envie de pisser, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau t'épancher, tu auras toujours envie au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai envie de pisser, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau t'épancher, tu auras toujours envie au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.




...ah non ...ça c'est la prostate.....


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ah non ...&#231;a c'est la prostate.....



Continue comme ca, toi, et je balance sur la place publique des radios de ton syst&#232;me digestif...
Et contrairement &#224; toi, moi, j'ai des t&#233;moins.
C'est la premi&#232;re fois que je vois quelqu'un impressionner Sonnyboy.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai envie de pisser, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau t'épancher, tu auras toujours envie au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.



J'ai envie de chier, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau couler des bronzes, tu auras toujours envie au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.



Manger - pisser - chier - baiser : je crois qu'on a fait le tour.


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Continue comme ca, toi, et je balance sur la place publique des radios de ton système digestif...




.....bah...tout le monde  le connaît

...même pas peur...

..au fait tu payes l'apéro pour le 10 000 ème....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Fumer aussi. Picoler bien s&#251;r...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Manger - pisser - chier - baiser : je crois qu'on a fait le tour.


Rire. Aimer.


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> je crois qu'on a fait le tour.



Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas lu les premières pages. Tiens, midi. Je vais appeler Backcat et nephou : une autruche entière, c'est bien trop pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

J'peux pas. J'dig&#232;re mal en ce moment.


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144831 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas. J'digère mal en ce moment.



On te mettra ca dans un Tupperware. T'aimes le croupion ?! 


_*Edit : 10 000 messages !

*_


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On te mettra ca dans un Tupperware. T'aimes le croupion ?!




...t&#233;ma le compteur du loup ....  

 respect


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Rire. Aimer.


 

Rêver aussi non ?

:love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On te mettra ca dans un Tupperware. T'aimes le croupion ?!


Certains, seulement !..... 


 http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/&#3...r, Ã§a nous diffÃ©rencie du minÃ©ral.[/quote]


mado a dit:


> R&#234;ver aussi non ?
> 
> :love:


En mode "veille" ?!.... 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Rêver aussi non ?
> 
> :love:


Il n'y a pas de monopole humain sur le rêve. Mes chattes pourraient en témoigner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144828 a dit:
			
		

> Picoler bien sûr...



Ah nan, ça ça nous différencie plutôt de l'eau minérale !


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'ai envie de chier, et ça c'est la condition humaine car tu auras beau couler des bronzes, tu auras toujours envie au bout d'un moment, c'est toujours à recommencer, ça nous différencie du minéral.
> 
> 
> 
> Manger - pisser - chier - baiser : je crois qu'on a fait le tour.



Et dormir ? 

Ah si, aussi, payer ses impôts.

Et faire ses courses chez Auchan


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Manger - pisser - chier - baiser : je crois qu'on a fait le tour.



Pas spécialement : tout en même temps, j'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas lu les premi&#232;res pages. Tiens, midi. Je vais appeler Backcat et nephou : une autruche enti&#232;re, c'est bien trop pour moi.


J'peux en avoir un morceau pour la MGZ ? Ca leur fera plaisir de manger de la bonne viande pour changer des sempiternelles pizzas command&#233;es


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

Faire la guerre ...
Exterminer, transformer, détruire, créer, procréer, construire, inventer


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _*Edit : 10 000 messages !
> 
> *_




....Vos gueules !!!!!!!

..;dites oh ..ya rien là hein hein hein ?
alors on ne se prosterne plus ?
je n'entends pas les alléluyas, ozana, kawas....
où sont lles  vierges à dépuceller, les trolls à émasculer.....(le reste est fait par ©Sonny en personne)


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas lu les premières pages. Tiens, midi. Je vais appeler Backcat et nephou : une autruche entière, c'est bien trop pour moi.



Je te l'ai déjà dit : le calin c'est avant la mise à mort pour que la viande reste tendre !


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je te l'ai déjà dit : le calin c'est avant la mise à mort pour que la viande reste tendre !



La picole aussi


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4144855 a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit : le calin c'est avant la mise &#224; mort pour que la viande reste tendre !




Je suis occup&#233; &#224; allumer le feu, et Backcat n'est pas en forme. Vois ca avec nephou. 

Justement, il tourne en rond en psalmodiant "j'sais pas quoi faire". Attendrir le Lambris, c'est sa sp&#233;cialit&#233; en plus. M&#234;me les castors sont admiratifs.


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....Vos gueules !!!!!!!
> 
> ..;dites oh ..ya rien là hein hein hein ?
> alors on ne se prosterne plus ?
> ...


 
J'en veux une part ! Moi aussi, je viens de faire un 10 000 !

Amok, je prends les trolls ok ?


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144847 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux en avoir un morceau pour la MGZ ? Ca leur fera plaisir de manger de la bonne viande pour changer des sempiternelles pizzas command&#233;es



_ah non, la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai mang&#233; un pav&#233; d'autruche une dent de sagesse me faisait souffrir horriblement, j'ai pas appr&#233;ci&#233;&#8230;  je veux bien un reste de ta pizza 4 fromages par contre&#8230; elle sent bon&#8230;

soit dit en passant, le min&#233;ral aussi a un but dans la vie : l'expansion*&#8230;  demandez &#224; supermoquette pour qu'il vous explique &#231;a m&#234;me si c'est pas sp&#233;cifiquement son domaine&#8230; 

on va finir par appeler Amok Ferdinand et Nephou Anna si vous continuez&#8230; c'est Odr&#233; qui fait le perroquet ? 

*je cause pas de toi ! 
_


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Amok, je prends les trolls ok ?



Et j'ai quoi en échange ?!


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2007)

Demande d'abord une modification de la charte


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et j'ai quoi en échange ?!


Eh ben la voilà la condition humaine : stupre et fornication.

C'est ignoble.


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Eh ben la voilà la condition humaine : stupre et fornication.
> 
> C'est ignoble.



_non : humain, juste humain. _





_ouais, je sais, elle était facile _


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Demande d'abord une modification de la charte


 
Va falloir qu'ils y pensent...

Sinon je vais finir par être banni de tous les sujets , donc, on s'emmerdera partout , et se sera la fin de ce forum...  

ça serait con, tout le monde est d'accord là dessus.


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Eh ben la voil&#224; la condition humaine : stupre et fornication.
> 
> C'est ignoble.





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4144879 a dit:
			
		

> _non : humain, juste humain. _



...pi c'est bon


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> les trolls &#224; &#233;masculer


 
Pose ne serait ce qu'un regard sur moi et je t'envoi en orbite que m&#234;me le amok sera incappable de rien faire pour toi


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> je prends les trolls ok ?





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4144962 a dit:
			
		

> Pose ne serait ce qu'un regard sur moi et je t'envoi en orbite [...]



M&#234;me Mado ?


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144962 a dit:
			
		

> Pose ne serait ce qu'un regard sur moi et je t'envoi en orbite que même le amok sera incappable de rien faire pour toi




....:rose: ahhhh mais non mais non mais non ......loin de moi cette idée saugrenue.....
d'ailleurs je regarde carrément ailleurs....si si !

...nooon je pensais à de trolls...enfin d'autres....des vrais..enfin je veux direeeee...

...je peux donnner des noms ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

Mado c'est diff&#233;rent, elle veut "s'occuper" des trolls, pas les &#233;masculer  :love:

Vas y donne des noms  (Gaffe a la connerie dans ta liste  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Même Mado ?


Laisse, ça fait un de moins.


----------



## al02 (25 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, &#231;a &#231;a nous diff&#233;rencie plut&#244;t de l'eau min&#233;rale !



Edit : non, rien


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144979 a dit:
			
		

> Mado c'est différent, elle veut "s'occuper" des trolls, pas les émasculer  :love:



je la croyais friande de trophée... comme quoi on peut se tromper


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je la croyais friande de troph&#233;e... comme quoi on peut se tromper


 
Impossible avec moi, ca passera jamais sur la chemin&#233;e ou dans la vitrine  :rose:


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144988 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible avec moi, ca passera jamais sur la cheminée ou dans la vitrine  :rose:



...une petite miniaturisation ? hmmmm ?


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144988 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible avec moi, ca passera jamais sur la cheminée ou dans la vitrine  :rose:



tu m'en bouches un coin :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...une petite miniaturisation ? hmmmm ?



Toujours aussi serviable  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2007)

pour ma part, je ne vis plus depuis longtemps, c'était trop chiant...


----------



## jugnin (26 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pour ma part, je ne vis plus depuis longtemps, c'était trop chiant...



J'ai pensé à me soustraire à la vie, moi aussi, pendant une période difficile (suite à la crise de 1929 il me semble).

Mais j'ai un problème avec la non-existence. Enfin, la mienne, j'entends. Je me suis donc ravisé, mais depuis c'est encore plus chiant, car je passe ma vie à essayer de trouver le moyen d'exister sans vivre. Trop la merde.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me probl&#232;me. Mais quand on voit la tripot&#233;e de cr&#233;tins qui vivent nonchalamment sans rien se demander, on est en droit de se demander, nous par contre, pourquoi on n'en ferait pas autant, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4146708 a dit:
			
		

> M&#234;me probl&#232;me. Mais quand on voit la tripot&#233;e de cr&#233;tins qui vivent nonchalamment sans rien se demander, on est en droit de se demander, nous par contre, pourquoi on n'en ferait pas autant, n'est-ce pas ?



Oui, tu as raison : sur les forums de PCImpact ils se prennent moins la t&#234;te.

je vais contre-switcher&#169;, j'irai s&#251;rement mieux apr&#232;s.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison : sur les forums de PCImpact ils se prennent moins la tête.
> 
> je vais contre-switcher©, j'irai sûrement mieux après.


C'est quoi ça PCImpact? c'est le point de chute quand on balance son PC?
Sinon, ils se prennent moins la tête parce qu'entre virus et réinstalls, ils n'ont pas le temps...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Je me suis donc ravisé, mais depuis c'est encore plus chiant, car je passe ma vie à essayer de trouver le moyen d'exister sans vivre. Trop la merde.



Hou là là ! :affraid:

C'est vraiment dur ça 

J'ai essayé moi aussi. Sans y arriver 

Mais il me semble que BackCat (dans sa grande sagesse) nous donne la solution : vivre sans exister.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

Feriez mieux de boire des bi&#232;res en racontant des conneries, tiens, &#231;a vous occuperait! 
Feignasses!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Feriez mieux de boire des bi&#232;res en racontant des conneries, tiens, &#231;a vous occuperait!
> Feignasses!


Burps.


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Feriez mieux de boire des bi&#232;res en racontant des conneries, tiens, &#231;a vous occuperait!
> Feignasses!



non seulement on d&#233;prime mais *en plus* on boit.


Avec mod&#233;ration bien sur


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Feriez mieux de boire des bières en racontant des conneries, tiens, ça vous occuperait!
> Feignasses!



Enfin, pour les bières, moi je veux bien. 

Mais il y a quelqu'un (que je ne citerai pas) qui est passé chez moi et qui a bu tout mon pack de kro. 

La preuve :



			
				 E-t-H a dit:
			
		

> burps


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4146708 a dit:
			
		

> Même problème. Mais quand on voit la tripotée de crétins qui vivent nonchalamment sans rien se demander, on est en droit de se demander, nous par contre, pourquoi on n'en ferait pas autant, n'est-ce pas ?



C'est ce que je me disait en passant nonchalament par cet endroit, ce que je n'avais pas fais depuis quelque temps.
Je m'en retourne.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est ce que je me disait en passant nonchalament par cet endroit, ce que je n'avais pas fais depuis quelque temps.
> Je m'en retourne.



"Sur le passage de quelques personnes à travers une assez courte unité de temps"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Rezba est un homme de statistiques.

Et manifestement, les proportions ne sont pas flatteuses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4148392 a dit:
			
		

> Et manifestement, les proportions ne sont pas flatteuses.



Comment osez vous?
Le connaissez vous si bien que ça, déjà?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

Allons, ma grosse pustule, ne te f&#226;che pas ! Il faut bien reconna&#238;tre qu'en ce moment, le niveau g&#233;n&#233;ral est assez proche de l'&#233;tiage, souviens toi comment c'&#233;tait, lorsque nous avons d&#233;barqu&#233;s ici, et ce que c'est devenu maintenant, tu sens pas la diff&#233;rence ? L&#224;, par moment, je me dis que le bar commence &#224; ressembler &#224; une &#233;mission de TF1, sauf qu'ici, &#231;a n'est pas la "production" qui fait le niveau, mais bien le public, hein ! :mouais:



bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'homme ... essaye d'y voir toujours plus loin, pendant que d'autres mecs descendent plus profond dans les entrailles de la terre ou dans les fonds sous-marins, cherchant &#224; explorer le peu qui nous a encore &#233;chapp&#233;.



C'est vrai qu'il essaie toujours de voir plus loin, le probl&#232;me, c'est que pendant ce temps, ce qui se passe sous son nez lui &#233;chappe totalement, et que sans s'en apercevoir, il scie la branche sur laquelle il est assis


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comment osez vous?
> Le connaissez vous si bien que ça, déjà?


_
rezba ? oui :love::love:et je ne suis pas le seul :rose::love::love::love:

en passant, un message perso, like your space bro 
_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Tention, bobby va dire un truc profond.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allons, ma grosse pustule, ne te f&#226;che pas ! Il faut bien reconna&#238;tre qu'en ce moment, le niveau g&#233;n&#233;ral est assez proche de l'&#233;tiage, souviens toi comment c'&#233;tait, lorsque nous avons d&#233;barqu&#233;s ici, et ce que c'est devenu maintenant, tu sens pas la diff&#233;rence ?



Bien s&#251;r que si mon p'tit Pascal, je sens la diff&#233;rence.
Mais j'essaye aussi de garder un certain recul, tu vois, et de faire attention &#224; pas id&#233;aliser non plus, &#224; pas dire syst&#233;matiquement "c'&#233;tait mieux avant".

Un copain disait toujours que c'est quand on commence &#224; faire l'ancien combattant, &#224; ressasser des souvenirs, des "tu t'souviens?" en se tapant sur le ventre qu'il faut peut &#234;tre se remettre en question et se demander si on a toujours quelquechose &#224; dire dans le fond.

Je suis assez d'accord avec lui.
Et puis il y a autant d'anciens que de nouveaux aujourd'hui au bar qu'il n'y en avait &#224; l'&#233;poque, non?

Si on a l'impression que "c'&#233;tait mieux avant" c'est autant de notre faute que de celle des autres.


EDIT : Un jour je passerai en invisible, &#231;a &#233;vitera &#224; Doc de me p&#233;ter mes effets de manche.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si on a l'impression que "c'était mieux avant" c'est autant de notre faute que de celle des autres.


Cette minute de bonheur vous était offerte par bobbynountchak & Cie, agence de création de fils par intérim.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

_TF1 mode : faut quand même penser aussi à ne pas faire tomber l'audimat les annonceurs ne seront pas contents

bientôt pour chaque message de DocEvil ou de Bobby : deux pubs pour Micro$oft offertes ! 

_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2007)

Mes interventions au bar &#233;taient aussi d&#233;plorables il y a 2 ans qu'aujourd'hui.

edit : En revanche, pour les fils techniques, la question se pose.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4148460 a dit:
			
		

> _bient&#244;t pour chaque message de DocEvil ou de Bobby : deux pubs pour Micro$oft offertes !
> 
> _


Ah non, d&#233;sol&#233; darling. J'ai un contrat d'exclusivit&#233; avec Guerlain pour &#171; Mouchoir de Monsieur &#187;. :rateau:


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mes interventions au bar &#233;taient aussi d&#233;plorables il y a 2 ans qu'aujourd'hui.


T'as raison, tu peux &#234;tre fier : une telle constance, c'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde. D&#233;plorable pendant deux ans, moi j'aurais pas pu.  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et puis il y a autant d'anciens que de nouveaux aujourd'hui au bar qu'il n'y en avait &#224; l'&#233;poque, non?



Sauf que pas mal des anciens d'aujourd'hui sont des nouveaux de l'&#233;poque, voire plus r&#233;cents.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si on a l'impression que "c'&#233;tait mieux avant" c'est autant de notre faute que de celle des autres.



Pr&#233;cis&#233;ment. L'id&#233;e exprim&#233;e, &#231;a n'est pas que les "anciens" de cette &#233;poque sont moins bons, c'est que ce sont les "nouveaux anciens" (C&#224;D nous) qui sont, pour partie, responsables de cette baisse de niveau.

Bien s&#251;r, il y a aussi la "ran&#231;on du succ&#232;s", l'effet de "foule" qui entra&#238;ne une sur-ench&#232;re dans le "r_emarquez moi, je suis un nioube, mais je n'ai pas la patience d'attendre pour devenir un pilier du bar, je veux la c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233; tout de suite !_", d'o&#249; mon allusion &#224; TF1, une sorte de "star-ac MacGe", quoi


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

_c'est bon ça cocofritez-vous un peu mais en douceur avec des bons mots, on va égaler le score des Grosses Têtes 

Mea Culpa : je n'ai pas le droit de vous dire ça, je suis modérateur , je dois être irréprochable _


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148469 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bon ça cocofritez-vous un peu mais en douceur avec des bons mots, on va égaler le score des Grosses Têtes
> 
> Mea Culpa : je n'ai pas le droit de vous dire ça, je suis modérateur , je dois être irréprochable _


Dis donc, toi...

Les  c'est que nous prend pour des cons, hein, c'est ça?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je vais aller manger du p&#226;t&#233; de t&#234;te.





_edit : ce ne serait pas la faute de jpmiss et patochman?  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, je vais allez manger du pâté de tête.



Quel revanchard, ce Ed, depuis le temps qu'il à la tête dans le pâté, il se venge, là ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4148469 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bon &#231;a coco&#8230;fritez-vous un peu mais en douceur avec des bons mots&#8230;_


J'esp&#232;re que tu ne dis pas &#231;a pour moi : tu sais bien que je ne me frite jamais, j'&#233;duque&#8230; C'est un peu comme avec les chiots si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res. Si on veut qu'ils soient propres, il faut leur tremper la truffe dans leur pipi.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dis donc, toi...
> 
> Les  c'est que nous prend pour des cons, hein, c'est ça?



manque le sujet du coup, je n'ose répondre*

non, je ne vous prend pas pour des cons (surtout pas depuis nos MPs ) mais en ce moment, l'ambiance sur les forums me lourdent faut pas choquer, faut pas froisser, ça fait du tort à l'audimat*pour le coup, quand je me suis inscrit, les forums c'était pour l'entraide et les modérateurs se lâchaient parfois*je dois être un sacré mauvais modérateur ( pour Gribouille), je devrais aller prendre des cours sur MacBidouille ( pour Picouto)*ma personnalité dérangeun jour, je me barrerais*tranquille*par contre, j'aurais perdu un ami*enfin, ce n'est pas grave*la vie continue  Certains ont tellement fait pour pourrir l'ambiance (et continuent, le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire disait Brassens) parce qu'ils n'ont rien d'autre à foutre, je me suis sûrement emballé en croyant que d'autres le voulaient*et qu'en fait, ils ont des pensées saines ( pour bobby)*

ah ça va mieux, vais pouvoir aller faire caca tranquille*sponsorisé par le papier Toilette MultiQ, le seul papier toilette ré-utilisable


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4148499 a dit:
			
		

> vais pouvoir aller faire caca tranquille&#8230;*sponsoris&#233; par le papier Toilette MultiQ, le seul papier toilette r&#233;-utilisable&#8230;


Comme quoi, on a les sponsors qu'on peut.  

C'est &#231;a aussi la condition humaine&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allons, ma grosse pustule (...)





DocEvil a dit:


> Tention, bobby va dire un truc profond.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r que si mon p'tit Pascal (...)





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mes interventions au bar &#233;taient aussi d&#233;plorables il y a 2 ans qu'aujourd'hui. (...)





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que pas mal des anciens d'aujourd'hui sont des nouveaux de l'&#233;poque (...)





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4148469 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bon &#231;a coco&#8230;fritez-vous un peu mais (...)_





DocEvil a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que tu ne dis pas &#231;a pour moi (...)





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4148499 a dit:
			
		

> manque le sujet du coup, je n'ose r&#233;pondre&#8230;*
> 
> non, je ne vous prend pas pour des cons (...)





DocEvil a dit:


> Comme quoi, on a les sponsors qu'on peut.
> 
> C'est &#231;a aussi la condition humaine&#8230;


Pfffiouuuuu !!.... :afraid:
Vais prendre une aspirine&#169;, tiens ! .....  
Chuis un nouveau-ancien, ou un ancien-nouveau ?!....


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pfffiouuuuu !!.... :afraid:
> Vais prendre une aspirine©, tiens ! .....
> Chuis un nouveau-ancien, ou un ancien-nouveau ?!....




Toi?
T'es juste un boulet.
On te garde juste pour tes dessins...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, je vais allez manger du pâté de tête.



Le pâté de tronche c'est un repas équilibré à lui toute seul. Il y a de tout dedans...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Toi?
> T'es juste un boulet.
> On te garde juste pour tes dessins...


Chuis rassuré, alors....
C'est le principal, je sais rien faire d'autre.... 
Condition humaine ?!.... Connais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

et moi je viens de decouvrir que je suis plus jeune que  ......
Dark-Tintin      


lui c'est un vieux, il faut donc boire ses paroles ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

On te l'a dit ; on te l'a répété, pourtant... Les cachets ; pas avec l'alcoooooool, bordel!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148499 a dit:
			
		

> ah ça va mieux, vais pouvoir aller faire caca tranquille*sponsorisé par le papier Toilette MultiQ, le seul papier toilette ré-utilisable



Je l'avais déjà dit ... y'a que ça de vrai dans la vie !

Je suis une nouvelle ancienne aussi ? Qu'est ce qui arrive aux anciens anciens ?


----------



## zemzem (28 Janvier 2007)

Le regard des autres ...

Voilà ce qui donne un sens à ma vie ...   

( Le Caire 12.2006 - 01.2007 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le pâté de tronche c'est un repas équilibré à lui toute seul. Il y a de tout dedans...



Ça dépend. Parfois c'est comme les noix de coco ; ça sonne creux !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien quand tu prends le temps de mettre un p'tit message en supprimant un post...

ça me plait... je me dis, pendant qu'ils font ça, ils font pas autre chose...

  ça ressemble presque à un besoin de se justifier...   en fait c'est carrément hilarant...   

Mais revenons à nos moutons... je disais quoi déjà ?

Rien ?

Ah bon.


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

...de la condition humaine.... 

....une question me brûle les lèvres....

.... à quoi sert le lundi ???????


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...de la condition humaine....
> 
> ....une question me brûle les lèvres....
> 
> .... à quoi sert le lundi ???????



A t'éviter de poser ce genre de question à propos du mardi


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> à quoi sert le lundi ???????


SI(test_logique;valeur_si_vrai;valeur_si_faux)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas pourquoi, je pense à Malraux là. Limite on doit lui faire peur...


----------



## Chang (29 Janvier 2007)

> Je sais pas pourquoi, je pense à Malraux là.



Assieds toi et attends que ca passe ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Assieds toi et attends que ca passe ...


Lis et attends que ça te vienne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Lis et attends que ça te vienne.


Popop! 
Emb&#234;te pas Chang toi! 

Il a le droit d'&#234;tre aussi lamentable qu'Ed si il veut!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Popop!
> Emb&#234;te pas Chang toi!
> 
> Il a le droit d'&#234;tre aussi lamentable qu'Ed si il veut!


Tu me navres &#224; un point dont tu n'as pas id&#233;e.&#169;


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

"Vivre debout" :

Voilà que l'on se cache
Quand se lève le vent
De peur qu'il ne nous pousse
Vers des combats trop rudes
Voilà que l'on se cache
Dans chaque amour naissant
Qui nous dit après l'autre
Je suis la certitude
Voilà que l'on se cache
Que notre ombre un instant
Pour mieux fuir l'inquiétude
Soit l'ombre d'un enfant
L'ombre des habitudes
Qu'on a plantées en nous
Quand nous avions vingt ans

Serait-il impossible de vivre debout

Voilà qu'on s'agenouille
D'être à moitié tombé
Sous l'incroyable poids
De nos croix illusoires
Voilà qu'on s'agenouille
Et déjà retombé
Pour avoir été grand
L'espace d'un miroir
Voilà qu'on s'agenouille
Alors que notre espoir
Se réduit à prier
Alors qu'il est trop tard
Qu'on ne peut plus gagner
A tous ces rendez-vous
Que nous avons manqués

Serait-il impossible de vivre debout

Voilà que l'on se couche
Pour la moindre amourette
Pour la moindre fleurette
A qui l'on dit toujours
Voilà que l'on se couche
Pour mieux perdre la tête
Pour mieux brûler l'ennui
A des reflets d'amour
Voilà que l'on se couche
De l'envie qui s'arrête
De prolonger le jour
Pour mieux faire notre cour
A la mort qui s'apprête
Pour être jusqu'au bout
Notre propre défaite

Serait-il impossible de vivre debout

J.Brel


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "Vivre debout" :
> 
> 
> J.Brel




 ...mais il n'y a aucune allusion sexuelle là !?....

...je suis déçu déçu déçu !


----------



## Chang (29 Janvier 2007)

> Lis et attends que ça te vienne.



Le sommeil vient tres vite avec un Malraux entre les mains effectivement ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Popop!
> Embête pas Chang toi!
> 
> Il a le droit d'être aussi lamentable qu'Ed si il veut!



pas avec aussi peu de post quand même...:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (29 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pas avec aussi peu de post quand m&#234;me...:rateau:


Bah Ed avant d'avoir autant de posts a son actif &#234;tait deja lamentable


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4149706 a dit:
			
		

> Bah Ed avant d'avoir autant de posts a son actif êtait deja lamentable



Ca c'est les aléas de la Condition Humaine (et hop, discrétos, je transforme du flood en le recadrant dans le sujet histoire de passer inaperçu... )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4149706 a dit:
			
		

> Bah Ed avant d'avoir autant de posts a son actif &#234;tait deja lamentable


Tout &#224; fait. On en parlait hier, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Le sommeil vient tres vite avec un Malraux entre les mains effectivement ...



Et les cauchemards aussi, jamais put finir le livre de Malraux (La condition humaine), bien que l'ayant eut au bac de français .... Chang y meurt ou pas dans sa cellule ?


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> * Chang* y meurt ou pas dans sa cellule ?



.....sans déconner ...je savais même pas qu'il avait été banni !!!!


----------



## Chang (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et les cauchemards aussi, jamais put finir le livre de Malraux (La condition humaine), bien que l'ayant eut au bac de français .... Chang y meurt ou pas dans sa cellule ?




Meme question ... pas finit pour la bac de franssais ... et je me sui bien ramasser d'ailleur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

NOOOON ? Temps ke ssa ?


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et les cauchemards aussi, jamais put finir le livre de Malraux (La condition humaine), bien que l'ayant eut au bac de français .... Chang y meurt ou pas dans sa cellule ?


ben non, vu qu'il revient dans Malraux au tibet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ben non, vu qu'il revient dans Malraux au tibet


Kilékon !


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon, si je peux me permettre un petit coup de sérieux.

Je vis, de temps à autres, une expérience que vous avez peut-être vécue aussi.

Celle en laquelle apparaît d'un coup que la situation qu'on est en train de vivre est à nulle autre pareille.

Cette rue, ces gens, ce café, cette ville, cette lumière, je ne les reverrai plus jamais, du moins tels que je les vois maintenant.

Et, soudain, je prends conscience que le temps m'est compté.

C'est le prix à payer pour que je puisse voir la beauté du monde


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cette rue, ces gens, ce café, cette ville, cette lumière, je ne les reverrai plus jamais, du moins tels que je les vois maintenant.
> 
> Et, soudain, je prends conscience que le temps m'est compté.


Tu tournais dans 1, rue Sésame ?


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, si je peux me permettre un petit coup de sérieux.
> 
> Je vis, de temps à autres, une expérience que vous avez peut-être vécue aussi.
> 
> ...




Moi pareil et en général je me mets à hurler. A chaque fois ca se termine au commissariat. Ce monde n'est pas fait pour les intellectuels qui souffrent.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu tournais dans 1, rue Sésame ?



_le truc porno là ?_


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce monde n'est pas fait pour les intellectuels qui souffrent.



Toi t'es vachement dur à la souffrance...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce monde n'est pas fait pour les intellectuels qui souffrent.


Il est fait pour les imbéciles heureux.
(Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est la bible - peu ou prou).

Je me suis dit.
OK.
J'ai compris.
Je m'y mets.

Mais, parfois, j'ai du mal à être heureux.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il est fait pour les imb&#233;ciles heureux.
> (Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est la bible - peu ou prou).


Plut&#244;t peu alors&#8230; &#171; Beati pauperes spiritu, quoniam ipsorum est regnum caelorum. &#187; (Matthieu, V, 3). C'est le Royaume des Cieux qui est promis aux imb&#233;ciles. Ce monde-ci appartient aux cyniques.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est le Royaume des Cieux qui est promis aux imbéciles.


C'est plus des nouilles qu'ils ont en bordure de fion ; c'est carrément des lasagnes...


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2007)

Ça s'appelle taenias sur le continent


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est le Royaume d'essieux qui est promis aux imbéciles.


Tu as eu des problèmes avec ton garagiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as eu des problèmes avec ton garagiste ?


On a rompu. L'habitude le cul lasse. (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On a rompu. L'habitude le cul lasse. (Pascal 77 )



Hum ... :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum ... :mouais: :sleep:


Fais comme moi, lapin. Adapte-toi à ton lectorat.


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Fais comme moi, lapin. Adapte-toi à ton lectorat.



Je me suis incliné une fois c'était avec Sonny.
Je le regrette encore


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2007)

T'as pas toujours dit ça...
 :rateau:


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as pas toujours dit ça...
> :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


>


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>



Mais que vas-tu penser ?

Tu ne prends tout de même pas ma bouche ouverte comme une invitation ? une promesse ?

Vieux libidineux !


Ah, elle est belle la condition humaine !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> « Beati pauperes spiritu, quoniam ipsorum est regnum caelorum. » (Matthieu, V, 3).


"Quand je regarde autour de moi, j'ai déjà l'impression d'y être" - PonkHead V1.0


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plutôt peu alors « Beati pauperes spiritu, quoniam ipsorum est regnum caelorum. » (Matthieu, V, 3). C'est le Royaume des Cieux qui est promis aux imbéciles. Ce monde-ci appartient aux cyniques.



D'accord, ok, les imbéciles vont au ciel, qu'il dit, le Saint Matthieu.

Sauf que Saint Luc dit :
"Le Royaume de Dieu est en vous même".
Donc l'imbécile il va en lui ???

Et que dire de Saint Marc, qui dit :
"Il y a au fond de vous quelqu'un que vous ne connaissez pas ?"

Autant, celui qu'on connait pas, c'est l'imbécile, et donc notre royaume, si on suit Saint Luc, Saint Marc et Saint Matthieu, n'est qu'au fond de nous.

Z'étaient pas un peu païens, ces trois-là ?
Je comprend mieux pourquoi ils sont les morceaux de choix de la Vargas.


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2007)

_ah bon, elle peint des saints Jo ?   




ps : oui, je t'adore Jo ! _


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2007)

Et la vitesse du bonheur, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

macelene a dit:


> Et la vitesse du bonheur, c'est quoi ?


Elle doit &#234;tre fulgurante, puisqu'on ne l'identifie toujours que trop tard.


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Ça dépend de la longueur du coup de fil non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2007)

Le coup de fil c'est encore meilleur avec du cable torsadé...

J'adore ça moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

macelene a dit:


> Et la vitesse du bonheur, c'est quoi ?



Une vitesse se détermine par rapport à une constante (Son, lumière... etc...)
Avec le bonheur on est bien loin de la notion de constante... Qui plus est il fait intervenir une subjectivité qui n'a que peu à voir avec les sciences exactes...
Remarque ; je m'en fous, en fait...


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

macelene a dit:


> Et la vitesse du bonheur, c'est quoi ?




...ça dépend....si c'est avec élan ou sans élan...(amoureux....pas la bête)...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une vitesse se détermine par rapport à une constante (Son, lumière... etc...)


Tu en es vraiment sur de la constante ?


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu en es vraiment sur de la constante ?



...et le  viagra, c'est fait pour les cochon? hmmm?

...quand la condtion humaine tient bien droit, c'est l'avenir de l'humanit&#233; qui point


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu en es vraiment sur de la constante ?



Ouais, un truc comme ça... De toute façon ce qui est scientifique et pointu finit toujours par me faire ièch' avec une constance indéniable...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu en es vraiment sur de la constante ?



Ce sont des constantes corses, des constantes ... Variables, un peu comme le résultat des élections, entre le moment où on à fini de compter les bulletins, et celui où on annonce les scores


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2007)

Vous en avez de bonnes vous, moi je cherche encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Vous en avez de bonnes vous, moi je cherche encore
> 
> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/useless.jpg​



Remplace donc le r&#233;bus par la charade compos&#233;e par Voulzy, nagu&#232;re :

Mon premier, c'est d&#233;sir
Mon deuxi&#232;me, du plaisir,
Mon troisi&#232;me fait souffrir,

Mon tout fait des sourires :love:


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, un truc comme &#231;a... De toute fa&#231;on ce qui est scientifique et pointu finit toujours par me faire i&#232;ch' avec une constance ind&#233;niable...



Tu n'aimerais pas le Doc alors, il a toujours pr&#233;tendu que c'&#233;tait pour des recherches ses propositions, et parait qu'il est pointu dans son domaine...

Enfin dans ton domaine 


Le bonheur ca se mesure pas, mais ca se ressent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Le bonheur ca se mesure pas, mais ca se ressent [/QUOTE]

Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

Penches toi en avant, tu vas le sentir mon bonheur


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152460 a dit:
			
		

> Penches toi en avant, tu vas le sentir mon bonheur



...sonny ? c'est toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152460 a dit:
			
		

> Penches toi en avant, tu vas le sentir mon bonheur



C'est ça! commence toi à la main et je te finirai à la toile émeri...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> annonce les scores


 
i

les scories...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> i
> 
> les scories...



:affraid: Avec les corses ? T'as pas peur de te faire des cendres ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Hop  Pour les corses, on a fait le tour je pense.


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Le coup de fil c'est encore meilleur avec du cable torsadé...
> 
> J'adore ça moi...


 
Fétichiste


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4152713 a dit:
			
		

> Hop  Pour les corses, on a fait le tour je pense.


 
Si tu vas par là (et allons y) on commence à avoir fait le tour de pas mal de trucs...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4152713 a dit:
			
		

> Hop  Pour l'écorce, on a fait le tour je pense.



Justement,
On ne sait toujours pas ce qu'il y a dedans.
Peut-être qu'en Patoch sommeille une tendre mamyblue qui s'ignore.

Qui nous dit qu'il n'occupe pas ses longues soirées d'hivers à tricoter de jolis mouchoirs pour mettre dans les poches intérieures de ses Hugo Boss noir de tueur à gages ?
Hein ?
Qui ?

La condition humaine - se connaître soi-même.

Laisse aller, Patoch, laisse aller...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Si tu vas par là (et allons y) on commence à avoir fait le tour de pas mal de trucs...



Je ne suis pas gros!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Si tu vas par là (et allons y) on commence à avoir fait le tour de pas mal de trucs...


Ouais. Triste constat, hein ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Faire de la philo de comptoir...


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

J'boirais bien une mousse moi tiens...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152902 a dit:
			
		

> J'boirais bien une mousse moi tiens...


Et hop!


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152902 a dit:
			
		

> J'boirais bien une mousse moi tiens...


 

Ah ben je veux bien philosopher au comptoir tiens  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben je veux bien philosopher au comptoir tiens  :love:


Vous venez souvent ici, Mademoiselle?


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben je veux bien philosopher au comptoir tiens  :love:


Moi aussi !!... 


 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Moi aussi !!...
> 
> 
> :love:


Oui ; toi on sait...


----------



## Chang (31 Janvier 2007)

La cuvette est pleine de bouillon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

La contrepétrie est la fiente de l'esprit...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Chang a dit:


> La cuvette est pleine de bouillon


Ouais ouais. Et les fran&#231;ais parlent aux fran&#231;ais, la rate cuit au court-bouillon, l'eau de mes nouilles coule le long de mes coudes, les sanglots longs etc. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve que l'on cabotine ici !
On cherche les bons mots pour amuser la galerie !

C'est notre condition de forumeurs ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> JC'est notre condition de forumeurs ...



Et ta soeur?...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La contrep&#233;trie est la fiente de l'esprit...


... Et la fiente de l'esprit fait poquer du bec.


Sinon, c'est vrai que &#231;a cabotine - on se croirait au enfants de la t&#233;l&#233;.
Il doit y avoir une composante dans la condition humaine qui explique cette recherche fr&#233;n&#233;tique, ce besoin absolu de sortir du lot, de briller un peu plus que le voisin.
Le bel esprit ressort parfois du combat de coq.
(Ouais, je peux parler...)


----------



## Chang (31 Janvier 2007)

> La contrepétrie est la fiente de l'esprit...





> la rate cuit au court-bouillon, l'eau de mes nouilles coule le long de mes coudes



Amateurs


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta soeur?...



...elle doit faire l'oeuf !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta soeur?...



Elle cherche a exister !

Mais que vient faire JC dans mes paroles


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui ; toi on sait...










 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Chung a dit:


> Amateurs


Dis donc, Ching&#8230; Si tu es comme Paulette, et que tu sais que ta poule mue, va donc et vit aux champs, ok ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

*OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!! BASTON GÉNÉRAAAAALE!!!!!*    :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!! BASTON GÉNÉRAAAAALE!!!!!*    :love:




wéééé...ça va être sans gland !!!!!!!

:rose:

pas pu m'empêcher !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Chaaaang-euh, la vie, chang-euh,
comme si tu devais mourrir demain,
comme si plus rien n'avait l'moindre sens,
chaaang oh oui chaang-euh.


----------



## Chang (31 Janvier 2007)

> Dis donc, Ching Si tu es comme Paulette, et que tu sais que ta poule mue, va donc et vit aux champs, ok ? :mouais:



oh oh oh ... en finesse ...

:love:


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous venez souvent ici, Mademoiselle?



Et je vis plus chez mes parents.
On passe à la suite ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> On passe &#224; la suite ?



Deux ou trois doigts de Champagne?


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux ou trois doigts de Champagne?




P'tain c'est dur la condition de simple mortelle...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Oui&#8230; Mais quelle couleur le champagne ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

Ros&#233; ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Je reste au blanc...
Et puis, caltez les m&#233;gots... Vous importunez la Dame...


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Pas grave j'aime bien les mélanges..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas grave j'aime bien les mélanges..



Alors on peut l'allonger avec une larme de Cognac :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je reste au blanc...
> Et puis, caltez les m&#233;gots... Vous importunez la Dame...


Tu vas reprendre un tabouret sur la tronche,_ mon poulot_ !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vas reprendre un tabouret sur la tronche, mon poulot !!



Tu le vois le sabre, manant?...


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu le vois le sabre, manant?...


Quoi ?!...
Ce canif ridicule ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi ?!...
> Ce canif ridicule ?!....



Ah ha ha... De quoi te faire une césarienne qui n'aurait rien à envier à la faille de San Andrea...


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ha ha... De quoi te faire une c&#233;sarienne qui n'aurait rien &#224; envier &#224; la faille de San Andrea...


Ben voyons !!...
Fais attention, essaie donc de ne pas te couper un doigt pour commencer, mon poussin !!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ben voyons !!...
> Essaie donc, de ne pas te couper un doigt pour commencer, mon poussin !!...


En parlant de doigt ; surveille ton onzième, graine d'eunuque...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu le vois le sabre, manant?...


Ne parle pas de sabre &#224; un officier de Saint-Cyr


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Je crois que j'ai toujours eu un faible pour les bad boys en fait :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai toujours eu un faible pour les bad boys en fait :love:



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Ah&#8230; Point pour le repris de justesseice insulaire :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153318 a dit:
			
		

> Ah Point pour le repris de justesseice insulaire :mouais:


Tu parles d'un cancrelat !! 

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153318 a dit:
			
		

> Ah Point pour le repris de justesseice insulaire :mouais:



'Tain!!! Y'a pas de videurs dans ce boui boui? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Si  Mais il est occupé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si  Mais il est occupé



Au fait, toi... Je t'avais proposé un verre sur la piazza della republica en octobre... Tu n'es jamais venue...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

(tain !! Comment j'arrive encore &#224; siffler moi ?    )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153336 a dit:
			
		

> (tain !! Comment j'arrive encore &#224; siffler moi ?    )



Toi aussi tu es sur la colline avec un petit bouquet de tafiole?...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi aussi tu es sur la colline avec un petit bouquet de tafiole?...


Je ne sais pas si on peut appeler ce mont une colline, et ma fiole contient de l'huile&#8230; mais pour le bouquet, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles 

 

Edit !! AH SI !!!

Et j'adore ce bouquet &#224; vrai dire


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si  Mais il est occup&#233;


Ah, ouais ?!.... 



 :mouais:   :hein:     


   

:love: 


_ Et hop, feu d'artifice..._


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Tain... j'vais en _foutre_ partout moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Georges?!
Allez chercher la caisse!
on rentre...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Tu pr&#233;sumes mal de l'app&#233;tit de notre h&#244;tesse, Doum&#233;


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153342 a dit:
			
		

> Tain... j'vais en _foutre_ partout moi


&#199;a manquera pas d'indices, quoi !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153345 a dit:
			
		

> ... Doumé



La condescendance m'ulcère...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Sur la derni&#232;re, faudra pr&#233;voir un petit d&#233;gagement de fum&#233;e, non ?


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2007)

y'a de l'ambiance ici 
Patron, un demi et qu'est ce qu'elle boit la dame ?


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, ouais ?!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dites le avec des fleurs que disait la pub.. :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153349 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la derni&#232;re, faudra pr&#233;voir un petit d&#233;gagement de fum&#233;e, non ?


Vi, vi... la moquette, tout &#231;a... 
Vivement qu'on s'envole.....


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> y'a de l'ambiance ici
> Patron, un demi et qu'est ce qu'elle boit la dame ?




Des fleurs


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La contrepétrie est la fiente de l'esprit...



Il fait beau et chaud... 


J'ai gagné qq chose ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il fait beau et chaud...
> 
> 
> J'ai gagné qq chose ?


Ma considération qui t'était de toute façon acquise... :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ma considération qui t'était de toute façon acquise... :love:


Entre "_vieilles poches_"....


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2007)

Jeune c..


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ma considération qui t'était de toute façon acquise... :love:



C'est beau, on dirait du Doquéville :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est beau, on dirait du Doquéville :love:



Abruti!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Allez les gars  On se reprend. Vous n'allez pas nous pourrir le dernier espoir de fil introspectif du moment quand m&#234;me, hein ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153696 a dit:
			
		

> Allez les gars  On se reprend. Vous n'allez pas nous pourrir le dernier espoir de fil introspectif du moment quand même, hein ?


Ah, faut que je relise le post d'intro, alors !!


----------



## vg93179 (1 Février 2007)

Et si tirhum et Patochman vivaient pour pourrir les fils introspectifs du moment ? 
ils seraient pas totalement HS...
ni totalement inutiles...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Ouaip.

Par contre, y'en a d'autres, on n'a pas fini de se poser la question, hein ?


----------



## vg93179 (1 Février 2007)

Si je connaissais mon utilit&#233;, j'en d&#233;duirais facilement ma raison de vivre... 
Malheureusement... 
Faut &#234;tre utile pour vivre ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> (...)
> Faut être utile pour vivre ?


Certainement pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Faut &#234;tre utile pour vivre ?



D&#233;j&#224;, non, et tant mieux pour toi.
Pour moi aussi, ceci dit.

La mise au point &#233;tant faite, je me permettrais de faire remarquer que ce fil n'est ni introspectif, ni bon, &#224; mon sens...

Mon p'tit BackCat, tu sais bien que ce n'est pas mon genre de faire du mauvais esprit siffle mais bon voil&#224;... Que veux tu qu'on en fasse de ce fil, pass&#233; un certain stade?

Tout le monde ou presque y est all&#233; de son truc s&#233;rieux, tout le monde ou presque en a rigol&#233;, et voil&#224;...

C'est triste mais c'est comme &#231;a.
Et m&#234;me si personne ne me prendra au s&#233;rieux, &#231;a m'emmerde, mais alors mais s&#233;v&#232;re...

EDIT : ah tiens, le dessineux et moi avons presque eu la m&#234;me id&#233;e...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

En ce temps l&#224;, alors qu'il voyageait au sud de la palest Charente Maritime, Jes Bobby, un soir, alors qu'ils bivouaquaient au bord du Jourda de la Seudre, non loin de la ville de Betanie Saujon, r&#233;unit ses disciples autour de lui, et leur tint ces propos :
"Au royaume de mon p&#232;re seront accueillis les inutiles, car il est dit "&#192; quoi bon vivre si &#231;a sert &#224; quelque chose ? Croassez et multipliez le floude, et le royaume des cieux d'Orthez vous sera ouvert."

Puis, tournant son august pustuleux visage vers le ciel sud, il pria :"Oh mon P&#232;re, divin doqu&#233;ville, accueille en ton sein ces imb&#233; inutiles, qui, pour ta plus grande gloire, dispensent le saint floude &#224; tous les m&#233;cr&#233;ants de la terre du canton !".

(Evangile selon Saint Ed the head 43-5, 6 et 7)


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2007)

la vache, on lâche ce topic 5 pages et ça fait limite peur quand on revient... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> La mise au point étant faite, je me permettrais de faire remarquer que ce fil n'est ni introspectif, ni bon, à mon sens...


Ouais. Ben faudra faire avec, c'est tout c'qu'on a. :mouais:


			
				Bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit BackCat, tu sais bien que ce n'est pas mon genre de faire du mauvais esprit () mais bon voilà... Que veux tu qu'on en fasse de ce fil, passé un certain stade?


J'en sais rien. Mais autre chose que ce que j'ai supprimé.


			
				Bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *Tout le monde ou presque y est allé de son truc sérieux*, ...


Moi c'est ça qui m'inquiète en fait  Mais bon. On va pas en chier une pendule, hein ? Effectivement, si personne n'a quoique ce soit d'autre à ajouter, on va pouvoir fermer.




Qui a dit "enfin" ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Je propose une grande question ce soir !!! J'ai envie de voir vos reactions, le plus serieusement possible
> 
> ...



Depuis avant l'apparition de ce que nous qualifions de "vie" (structures pré-biotiques auto-reproductrice), la principale ambition de tout organisme vivant ou presque (virus par exemple) est de se reproduire pour transmettre son patrimoine génétique, et poursuivre ainsi l'aventure du vivant. Ça dure depuis entre 3,5 et quatre milliards d'année, qu'est-ce qui pourrait bien porter à croire que ça ait changé "comme par miracle" dans les deux ou trois millions d'années ?  Non, notre but dans la vie, c'est de transmettre la vie.

Nous y prenons nous bien (je parle là de l'homme d'aujourd'hui), c'est là un autre débat !.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2007)

Bon, j'y retourne. Pour sauver ce fil qui en vaut quand même la peine, ou pour faire plaisir à BackCat, ou comme ça, sans raison.

J'avais parlé de cette expérience en laquelle se révèle d'un coup que la situation que l'on est train de vivre est unique, qu'on ne la reverra jamais comme elle est. Ce qui se dévoile là, ce n'est pas seulement notre mortalité, mais bien, avec elle, notre condition qui nous nous permet de voir vraiment le monde.

Les dieux ne le voient pas comme cela, ils ont l'éternité. Les animaux vivent seulement un maintenant qui se répète. Seuls, nous vivons l'irréversibilité du temps. Seuls, nous sommes capables d'avoir conscience qu'un maintenant est à nul autre pareil. Certes, c'est douloureux, mais ce peut être aussi l'objet de la plus grande satisfaction.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153696 a dit:
			
		

> fil introspectif du moment quand même, hein ?


 
C'est quoi un fil introspectif ?

Encore un truc qu'on se fout au derche ??

C'est la dictature de la jacquette fendue ici décidément !!!


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Les dieux ne le voient pas comme cela, ils ont l'éternité. Les animaux vivent seulement un maintenant qui se répète. Seuls, nous vivons l'irréversibilité du temps. Seuls, nous sommes capables d'avoir conscience qu'un maintenant est à nul autre pareil. Certes, c'est douloureux, mais ce peut être aussi l'objet de la plus grande satisfaction.



En même temps les "dieux" sont apparus au moment ou l'homme a enfin pris conscience de sa conscience (ce qui caractérise l'homme parmi les animaux).

Un peu comme une bouée de sauvetage.


Bref.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, notre but dans la vie, c'est de transmettre la vie.



Voila ce que nous sommes en réalité. Des animaux en sommes. Le reste n'est que prospection inutile, et question métaphysique a la mord moi le zouzou, qui ne sert : a rien, à part se convaincre qu'on est différent des animaux.


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

...et si l'homme n'était qu'un putain de virus dans l'histoire de la vie.....une anecdocte insignifiante, mais malheureusement pensante et imbue de cette faculté somme toute bien désastreuse au vu de certains résultats...

un peu comme la réplique de l'agent Smith dans Matrix 1 quand il sermone Morpheus...

...d'un autre côté là où l'on peut s'interroger c'est justement cette particularité humaine qu'est la pensée (non pas l'intelligence car bien d'autres espècees sont douées d'intelligence et bien plus évoluée si l'on considère que la finalité de la chose est la préservation de l'espèce et l'osmose avec le milieu où elle évolue)...

....je pense (ah mince c'est pas bon déjà  ) que pour notre espèce cette faculté vient comme une difficulté, une épreuve sur le chemin de notre vie car elle aurait plutôt tendance à nous couper de nos qualités naturelles. Instinct vs Intelligence. À ce titre, il n'y a qu'à voir comment nous qualifions (nous occidentaux bien pensant et très très évolués) des sociètés diffférentes parce que n'affichant pas les critères matériels que nous chérissons...on les traite de sociètés primitives....
Or un Indien amazonien est certainement plus proche de la ""perfection" humaine au beau milieu de sa forêt équatoriale qu'un abruti de trader sous amphets..

Le vrai sens de la vie serait donc de pouvoir dépasser les travers générés par notre prropres faculté à penser et, quelque soit le milieu, pouvoir faire preuve d'une qualité d'humanité naturelle....

...vas-y maintenant tu peux fermer chaton


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...
> un peu comme la réplique de l'agent Smith dans Matrix 1 quand il sermone Morpheus...


 
Tu veux la voir ma trix ?


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu veux la voir ma trix ?



...merci Sonny, je me proposais justement de continuer ma démonstration par ta vivisection ....voir la disection de ton vi tout court


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2007)

Et voilà... la provocation... toujours la provocation...  

Mais vous n'arriverez donc jamais à traiter les sujets avec le sérieux qu'ils méritent bordel !!!     

Quand à mon kiki, il reste ou il est.. NA...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154178 a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps les "dieux" sont apparus au moment ou l'homme a enfin pris conscience de sa conscience (ce qui caract&#233;rise l'homme parmi les animaux).
> 
> Un peu comme une bou&#233;e de sauvetage.
> 
> ...


H&#233;r&#233;tique !
En d'autres temps, tu aurais fini sur le b&#251;cher pour de tels propos.



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4154178 a dit:
			
		

> Voila ce que nous sommes en r&#233;alit&#233;. Des animaux en sommes. Le reste n'est que prospection inutile, et question m&#233;taphysique a la mord moi le zouzou, qui ne sert : a rien, &#224; part se convaincre qu'on est diff&#233;rent des animaux.


Je suis d'accord avec toi en ce que je pense qu'il n'y a pas de but m&#233;taphysique &#224; la vie humaine, pas de grand dessein, pas m&#234;me de Nature (avec une majuscule)
Notre instinct est de nous reproduire - mais c'est un instinct, pas un but. Si demain l'esp&#232;ce humaine arr&#234;te et dispara&#238;t &#231;a changera quoi?
Rien.
Absolument rien.

Et l'art? Et la cr&#233;ation? Et tout ce que l'homme a apport&#233; au monde?
Pas au monde. A lui m&#234;me.
Si l'homme dispara&#238;t, tout cela dispara&#238;tra avec - qui pleurerait sur la disparition des fourmilli&#232;res si les fourmis disparaissaient?

Une des grandes d&#233;sillusions post-m&#233;di&#233;vale fut d'admettre que la Terre n'&#233;tait pas au centre de l'univers (pas du tout m&#234;me) - la grande d&#233;sillusion que j'esp&#232;re pour le post-new-&#226;gisme &#224; la con qui irrigue nos soci&#233;t&#233;s occidentales "en qu&#234;te de sens" sera peut-&#234;tre de se rendre compte que l'homme, comme toute la mati&#232;re, est une circonstance, un accident, qu'il n'est au centre de rien, qu'il ne sert &#224; rien.

Le seul "but" de l'homme est &#233;go&#239;ste : occuper au mieux pour lui son temps de pr&#233;sence.

Mais alors?
Il faut &#234;tre &#233;go&#239;ste? Tous les moyens sont bons?
Non. Au contraire.
Mais j'en parlerais une autre fois (la plupart des lecteurs de ce post se seront arr&#234;t&#233;s au alentours de la ligne 2 en se disant "il fait chier ce PonkHead, peut pas sortir une connerie dr&#244;le comme tout le monde ?") - ou peut-&#234;tre pas.

(le contenu de ce post repr&#233;sente un bout de la vision du monde de PonkHead et n'engage que lui. Il n'est en aucun cas l'expression d'une V&#233;rit&#233; Absolue et Originale qu'il est loin de d&#233;tenir - la seule chose le rassurant dans ce contexte, c'est qu'il n'est pas le seul...)


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> qui pleurerait sur la disparition des fourmillières si les fourmis disparaissaient?




Ceux qui ont du jus d'orange sur leur clavier ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154215 a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont du jus d'orange sur leur clavier ?


Ah merde !!!
Tu fous toute ma démo par terre !!!

Je le savais que j'aurais dû prendre un autre exemple, je le savais...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi un fil introspectif ?
> 
> Encore un truc qu'on se fout au derche ??
> 
> C'est la dictature de la jacquette fendue ici décidément !!!


Mais non mais non !! Ça peut tout à fait être introduit par une dextre féminine ! Il faut absolument essayer avant de mourir paraît-il


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2007)

Ca va se finir en coloscopie générale ce truc... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

Ce &#171; para&#238;t-il &#187; est-il :

&#8211; superflu
&#8211; superf&#233;tatoire
&#8211; hypocrite


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca va se finir en coloscopie g&#233;n&#233;rale ce truc... :rateau:



...c'est aussi ce qui donne un sens &#224; la vie de l'homme : finir au fond d'un trou !

....:rose: ben oui j'en suis r&#233;duit &#224; &#231;a puisque que quand je dis des choses profondes on s'en fout:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ce &#171; para&#238;t-il &#187; est-il :
> 
> &#8211; superflu
> &#8211; superf&#233;tatoire
> &#8211; hypocrite


C'est un avis qui n'engage que toi


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi en ce que je pense qu'il n'y a pas de but m&#233;taphysique &#224; la vie humaine, pas de grand dessein, pas m&#234;me de Nature (avec une majuscule)
> Notre instinct est de nous reproduire - mais c'est un instinct, pas un but. Si demain l'esp&#232;ce humaine arr&#234;te et dispara&#238;t &#231;a changera quoi?
> Rien.
> Absolument rien.
> ...



Oui. L'univers est radicalement contingent. Sans raison d'&#234;tre, sans but. Gratuit.

Et donc, nous aussi. Mais, &#224; la diff&#233;rence des autres vivants, nous le savons (enfin, peut-&#234;tre pas tous, quelques uns seulement et pas toujours)

Bon, je vais dire la m&#234;me chose que Ponkhead : ce que je dis n'engage que moi et n'a surtout pas la pr&#233;tention d'&#234;tre une grande v&#233;rit&#233; m&#233;taphysique. 

D'ailleurs, il faut toujours se m&#233;fier de la m&#233;taphysique


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui. L'univers est radicalement contingent.


J'ai failli être scientifique du contingent - si je m'étais un peu plus radicalement bougé le cul...


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai failli être scientifique du contingent - si je m'étais un peu plus radicalement bougé le cul...



Moi, j'ai failli être métaphysicien. Parce que c'est gratuit. Mais, ça m'a vite fatigué. 

Alors maintenant je fais de la métaphysique de comptoir. C'est plus reposant.


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, j'ai failli être métaphysicien. Parce que c'est gratuit. Mais, ça m'a vite fatigué.
> 
> Alors maintenant je fais de la métaphysique de comptoir. C'est plus reposant.



...sauf pour le comptoir:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154178 a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps les "dieux" sont apparus au moment ou l'homme a enfin pris conscience de sa conscience (ce qui caract&#233;rise l'homme parmi les animaux).
> 
> Un peu comme une bou&#233;e de sauvetage.



A mon humble avis, les dieux (ou les "esprits", leurs anc&#234;tres) sont apparus lorsque l'homme &#224; pris conscience de sa "mortalit&#233;", &#224; ce moment, il &#224; bien fallu qu'il trouve un syst&#232;me pour de nouveau pouvoir se croire immortel sous une forme ou sous une autre.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...sauf pour le comptoir:rateau:


 
Et sauf pour nous !!!


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et sauf pour nous !!!



...j'avais pas osé   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et donc, nous aussi. Mais, à la différence des autres vivants, nous le savons (enfin, peut-être pas tous, quelques uns seulement et pas toujours)



Eux, ils s'en moquent ! Un point pour eux


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Eux, ils s'en moquent ! Un point pour eux



Mais ils marchent à petits pas. 

Mieux vaut courir. 

Comme toi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154178 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme une bouée de sauvetage.


1 - Ça sent le blasphème, et j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça.
2 - Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bouée ? Tu le sais ?


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Eux, ils s'en moquent ! Un point pour eux



Je m'insurge contre de telles Vérités . 

Ma chatte* Michèle est consciente de sa très heureuse condition de félin et me nargue sans arrêt, en insistant sur le fait qu'elle, elle peut glander tout le jour :sleep: sans pour autant compromettre son avenir.

Ca nous rassure de penser que l'on a l'excusivité de la conscience, mais j'en suis de moins en moins sûre, et je ne suis pas la seule si l'on en croit les divers articles scientifiques traitant du sujet parus ces derniers jours.


 

_* avis aux p'tits cochons, remballez vos allusions, c'est trop facile ._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ma chatte est heureuse tout le jour


Ah bon ?
Et pas la nuit?


stephaaanie a dit:


> _* avis aux p'tits cochons, remballez vos allusions, c'est trop facile ._


Oh ?!?
Fume, c'est du belge.

grouigrouigrouik


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh ?!?
> Fume, c'est du belge.
> 
> grouigrouigrouik



Ok je prends:love:  . 

Et je vais manger avant de couper le compteur 5 minutes, histoire de tenter (sans doute vainement) de prolonger (peut-être) l'espérance de vie de notre banale espèce, qui n'est rappelons-le, qu'une parmi tant d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> - Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bouée ? Tu le sais ?




elle dit que si je la mets pas je vais me noyer ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2007)

Ne la mets pas alors


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> 1 - Ça sent le blasphème, et j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça.
> 2 - Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bouée ? Tu le sais ?




Je l'imagine bien avec le petit canard la bouée


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ma chatte* Michèle est consciente
> 
> _* avis aux p'tits cochons, remballez vos allusions, c'est trop facile ._




...et alors ? La facilité aussi est une caractéristique de l'homme.....

...donc commme ça, ta chatte.....  

...mais ça ne prouve rien....tu interprètes...te l'a-t-elle dit ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Ouais!!!
Elle, elle peut dire "ma chatte" sans problèmes.
Par contre nous si on dit "mes *******s", on a que des *****!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2007)

ben ça dépend, si t'en a 3, tu peux dire "mes couillles"... et là, hop, nickel... alors... elle est pas belle la vie... merci qui ??


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2007)

C'est aux poiles vBull


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... merci qui ??



Kate?...


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais!!!
> Elle, elle peut dire "ma chatte" sans probl&#232;mes.
> Par contre nous si on dit "mes *******s", on a que des *****!




m**** quoi c'est vrai !!!!
en m&#234;me temps, chatte c'est un animal connu ...alors que ******* &#231;a court pas les bois.....enfin si...mais pas &#224; l'&#233;tat sauvage


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate?...


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

La vie est injuste


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154957 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'imagine bien avec le petit canard la bouée



Laisse donc le petit canard du Doc tranquille, pervers!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisse donc le petit canard du Doc tranquille, pervers!


Petit, c'est vite dit !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Tant qu'il ne le porte pas &#224; la bouche !! :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4155221 a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne le porte pas à la bouche !! :affraid:



Encore eut-il fallu qu'il le susse


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore eut-il fallu qu'il le su_i_sse



_là, je suis d'accord _


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Petit, c'est vite dit !




Va pas nous faire le coup du cygne, on ne te croira pas...:rateau:


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore eut-il fallu qu'il le susse



Non, c'est  : encore e&#251;t-il fallu*sse* qu'on le susse !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4155016 a dit:
			
		

> La vie est injuste



T'as emprunté la coquille d'Hurri ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Va pas nous faire le coup du cygne, on ne te croira pas...:rateau:


Pourquoi pas ? Je suis largement aussi teigneux !  


al02 a dit:


> Non, c'est  : encore eût-il fallu*sse* qu'on le susse !


al, c'est un peu notre Claude Berri : chaque jour une nouvelle raison de lui dire merci. Merci al. :sleep:


----------



## Grug (2 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Non, c'est  : encore e&#251;t-il fallu*sse* qu'on le susse !


"phallus qu'on le susse" ou "fallut qu'on le sut"

calembour foireux, traces d'esprit&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> calembour foireux, traces d'esprit&#8230;


C'est pour &#231;a qu'on l'aime bien al : on n'est jamais d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'on l'aime bien al : on n'est jamais déçu.



Merci, merci.


----------



## al02 (4 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> "phallus qu'on le susse" ou "fallut qu'on le sut"
> 
> calembour foireux, traces d'esprit



Oups, j'ai dû faire un lape-suce !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Et allez&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

&#199;a me rappelle un autre "rimailleur"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> "phallus qu'on le susse" ou "fallut qu'on le sut"
> 
> calembour foireux, traces d'esprit



Là ça commence à ressembler à une trace de pneu... :rateau:


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (5 Février 2007)

> Posté par Fab'Fab
> Là ça commence à ressembler à une trace de pneu...



Ouais on pourrait même dire que la vie de certain ressemble à une trace de pneu, elle est là mais on ne sais pas à quoi elle sert  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2007)

Si je saute les 25 passionnantes pages et que je reponds &#224; la premi&#232;re question : 
il n'y a aucun but &#224; la vie.

Ce qui ne nous emp&#234;che pas de nous en donner &#224; nous-m&#234;me. Ou de s'inventer des dieux etc. Mais il ne faut pas confondre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si je saute les 25 passionnantes pages (...)



Feignasse va.
C'était tellement bien.

Relis moi tout ça ou je le dis à... Je le dis!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Feignasse va.
> C'était tellement bien.
> 
> Relis moi tout ça ou je le dis à... Je le dis!


Julrou, sors de ce corps!


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si je saute les 25 passionnantes pages et que je reponds à la première question :
> il n'y a aucun but à la vie.
> 
> Ce qui ne nous empêche pas de nous en donner à nous-même. Ou de s'inventer des dieux etc. Mais il ne faut pas confondre.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Feignasse va.
> C'était tellement bien.
> 
> Relis moi tout ça ou je le dis à... Je le dis!



bobby a raison. 

Tiens, au hasard, je te renvoie aux posts 432, p. 22 et 447, p. 23 

Mais il y a beaucoup d'autres posts de très haute tenue dans ce fil.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Julrou, sors de ce corps!


Ah ben t'es l&#224; toi!

[Tentative desesp&#233;r&#233;e pour ne pas paraitre hors sujet]ah ben la voil&#224;, la condition humaine, regardez Ed : c'est triste, voil&#224; tout. [/tentative]


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> bobby a raison.
> 
> Tiens, au hasard, je te renvoie aux posts 432, p. 22 et 447, p. 23
> 
> Mais il y a beaucoup d'autres posts de très haute tenue dans ce fil.


Mouais ...

Disons qu'il y a des sujets qui font débat et d'autres où je ne vois pas quel débat il peut y avoir. Ce sujet ressortit au second cas : on croit ou ne croit pas en Dieu, on croit ou non en une quelconque forme de providence etc. On est d'un côté, de l'autre, ou au milieu pour les indécis.
Mais de débat, il n'y en a pas : il est vain. Ici il ne s'agit que de convictions, indémontrables par essence.

Aussi intéressantes soient-elles, toutes les innombrables _démonstrations_ de l'existence ou de la non-existence de Dieu, paraissent assez dérisoires, non ? Et Pascal, avec son pari, a finalement opté pour la bonne solution : ne pas chercher à convaincre.

Ce qui peut être intéressant est plutôt de débattre sur les notions ou termes eux-mêmes [but, vie, Dieu etc.] : là on peut débattre à l'infini sur le sens des mots.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2007)

ou pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Février 2007)

mouais ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Ne pas croire que Dieu existe,
Ne pas croire que Dieu n'existe pas,
Ne pas croire.

Puisque l'on parle de précision des termes, cela s'appelle agnosticisme, non indécision.

Mais je dis ça comme ça.


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2007)

L'est pas ind&#233;cis, l'agnostique ? H&#233; bin, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut  !


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mouais ...
> 
> Disons qu'il y a des sujets qui font d&#233;bat et d'autres o&#249; je ne vois pas quel d&#233;bat il peut y avoir. Ce sujet ressortit au second cas : on croit ou ne croit pas en Dieu, on croit ou non en une quelconque forme de providence etc. On est d'un c&#244;t&#233;, de l'autre, ou au milieu pour les ind&#233;cis.
> Mais de d&#233;bat, il n'y en a pas : il est vain. Ici il ne s'agit que de convictions, ind&#233;montrables par essence.
> ...



L&#224; o&#249; tu as raison, c'est qu'on ne peut pas dialoguer l&#224; o&#249; il n'y a que des convictions.  

Les convictions enferment chacun dans la certitude d'avoir raison. Dialogues de sourds.

Mais o&#249; peut-on alors dialoguer ? O&#249; peut-on s'entendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là où tu as raison, c'est qu'on ne peut pas dialoguer là où il n'y a que des convictions.


À ceci près que le terme « conviction », désignant une certitude de l'esprit, ne me convient pas. Je lui préfère de beaucoup celui de « croyance », plus proche de la réalité d'un acte de foi conscient du doute. D'une manière générale, je me méfie des certitudes.
Par ailleurs, il n'y aurait pas de débat si l'on basait toute tentative de conversation sur des vérités factuelles, c'est-à-dire démontrables. On peut discuter des heures de l'existence ou non de Dieu, on peut se disputer aimablement sur le sens à donner à ce mot (et qui croirait avoir raison ferait un bel acte de foi), mais, sauf à déplacer la discussion sur le terrain de la représentation du réel,  il n'y a rien à dire sur le fait que deux et deux font quatre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

La condition humaine - philosopher sur la crotte, le soir.

(quelque chose me dit que je n'ai rien &#224; foutre dans cette discution dans laquelle je tombe comme un poil de cul - bah...)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Qui fait la soupe ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La condition humaine - philosopher sur la crotte, le soir.
> 
> (quelque chose me dit que je n'ai rien à foutre dans cette discution dans laquelle je tombe comme un poil de cul - bah...)



Celui là on le laisse, backcat ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Ouais.



non ?

Je sais pas moi. J'en avais marre de taper tout le temps la m&#234;me chose&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

J'peux le virer si tu veux&#8230;

Ponk me chiera pas une pendule normalement.
&#199;a te conviendrait ?


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> , mais, sauf à déplacer la discussion sur le terrain de la représentation du réel,  il n'y a rien à dire sur le fait que deux et deux font quatre.




Hein !!????
Quoi ?!!!!


Mais mon pauvre dieu, t'y connais vraiment rien en nombre ! Y'a des tonnes de trucs à dire sur le fait que 2 et 2 font 4, et sans déplacer le discussion sur le terrain de la représentation du réel !
Enfin !
Quoi !
T'es un peu rationaliste comme dieu, toi, hein !?
C'est ce qui te rend attachant, peut-être.


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2007)

Docqu&#233;villes, Dieu rationnel&#8230; 

&#231;a va pas mieux ici.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Hein !!????
> Quoi ?!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mettre sur le compte du rationalisme ce qui n'est dû qu'à mon ignorance profonde des mathématiques Si tu me surestimes, c'est de la mansuétude. Sinon, c'est de l'élégance. Je ne suis pas bien sûr de mériter l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

Tu m&#233;rites les deux, mon ch&#233;ri, et surtout l'&#233;l&#233;gance. Car certes, tu incites au pardon, mais avant toutes choses, tu forces l'admiration.



Bon, en maths, t'es nul, c'est net. Mais bon.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> t'y connais vraiment rien en nombre ! Y'a des tonnes de trucs à dire sur le fait que 2 et 2 font 4, et sans déplacer le discussion sur le terrain de la représentation du réel !
> Enfin !
> Quoi !



Y a un fil pour çà


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

Ah ouais !???
Y'a des tar&#233;s, dans ce bar, ouvrir des fils sur &#231;a.

Manquerait plus qu'un fil sur la condition humaine. Et un autre sur la peste, pendant qu'on y est.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Bon, en maths, t'es nul, c'est net. Mais bon.



Tiens voilà bien, peut-être, la chance de l'humain quelle que soit sa condition : son imperfection.


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais !???
> Y'a des tarés, dans ce bar, ouvrir des fils sur ça.
> 
> Manquerait plus qu'un fil sur la condition humaine. Et un autre sur la peste, pendant qu'on y est.


Et un, sur les chauves à grandes z'oreilles ?!...


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

Les chauves &#224; grandes z'oreilles, c'est des rat&#233;s.
Mes oreilles sont minuscules, t'aurais du le savoir et pis c'est tout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et un, sur les chauves à grandes z'oreilles ?!... [/URL]



Encore heureux que tu n'aies pas parlé de "petit chauve" et de "mont pelé", s'eût pu être tendancieux :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Les chauves à grandes z'oreilles, c'est des ratés.
> Mes oreilles sont minuscules, t'aurais du le savoir et pis c'est tout.


Fais passer, k'je regarde et arrêtes de monopoliser la bouteille de cointreau !...


----------



## mado (8 Février 2007)

C'est pas humain le cointreau.


Je vais aller taxer le concombre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est pas humain le cointreau.
> 
> 
> Je vais aller taxer le concombre.




Dépêche toi ma belle... la bouteille commence à sentir le sapin...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Les chauves à grandes z'oreilles, c'est des ratés.
> Mes oreilles sont minuscules, t'aurais du le savoir et pis c'est tout.



Là, c'est vrai, c'est bien connu, les chauves à petites oreilles respirent l'intelligence dans le regard, vous allez d'ailleurs pouvoir vérifier par vous même ! Rezba, tu veux pas les écarter un peu, tes oreilles, qu'on voit tes yeux !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4162775 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux le virer si tu veux
> 
> Ponk me chiera pas une pendule normalement.
> Ça te conviendrait ?


 
Je m'en branlais déjà hier. 

Je m'en branle toujours aujourd'hui. 

Salutations.


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je m'en branlais déjà hier.
> 
> Je m'en branle toujours aujourd'hui.
> 
> Salutations.



Ouais ben tu pourrais te laver les mains avant de poster sur macgé


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2007)

J'en viens...

Elles sont nickel


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2007)

C'est pas sur les mains que c'est resté collé...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4162775 a dit:
			
		

> Ponk me chiera pas une pendule normalement


Je laisse désormais cela aux horlogers de l'anus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je m'en branlais déjà hier.
> 
> Je m'en branle toujours aujourd'hui.



Et c'est toujours pas v'nu ? :affraid: Va falloir consulter, mon pauv'Sonny !


----------

